# ISIS Colchester : Part 41



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

wpphpp i've done it!!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Woooooo hoooooo i'm first on the new thread


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

thought i was first


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

ha ha ha beat you nurnickynurnur


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Anything else to add??

4th May - Rachel flys out for Egg Donation Reprofit









6th May - Lisa blood tests at Isis









7th May - Lisa's 40th Birthday
















8th May - Rachel & dh's Wedding Anniversary









25th May - Tricksy starts stimming









28th May - Monthly meet up down pub









7th June - BBQ at Shelleys









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









25th June - Monthly meet up down pub









26th June - Kitty's 40th Birthday
















27th June - Kitty's Birthday Party









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









2nd July - Em's Wedding Anniversary









4th July - Rachels Birthday









17th July - Cleo's baby is due









5th August - Loui & dh Wedding Anniversary









6th August - Debs & J's Wedding Anniversary









16th August - Em going on her Cruise









Louis Birthday









25th August - Cath's Wedding Anniversary









16th Sept - Lisa & Steve Wedding Anniversary









9th October - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby going on holibobs









17th Nov Cleo's Birthday









21st November - Little Mo's Birthday









12th December - Em going on her Christmas Cruise









2010 

26th Jan - Our Threads 4th Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby Wedding Anniversary









12th Feb - Em's Birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon Birthday









20th Mar - Shelley's Birthday










20th Mar - Shelleys 30th Birthday Party
















10th April - Faith's 3rd Birthday









14th April - Tricksy 40th Birthday
















[/quote]


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Rachel, have sent you a few bubbles too  

Tricksy and Lisa, no fighting over first place now  

I don't mind being 3rd  

Just off to bed, will catch up with you all soon xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shall we start a new list of where we are all at Thought it might be nice to see how we are all getting on and how we have changed direction during our journeys  

Tricksy - TTC since Feb 04, 7 m/c, diagnosed with APS at St Mary's in '05
             1st IVF at Isis June 07, BFN & no frosties
             2nd IVF at Isis November 07, BFN but 2 frosties
             FET at Isis April 08, BFN
             4th IVF due to start in May 09 again at Isis, new protocol this time with Prednisolone, Viagra, Gestone, Asprin, Clexane the whole works                it works this time


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy- can you ad my other cruise please 12th Dec   thanks hun - will give you some more dates when i have what i pm'd you about the other day  

Love to all
Ems


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

A new thread already. We're just chatting too much  

Tricksy - can you add our wedding anniversary. 25 August. Thanks hun. 

Everyone enjoying the bank holiday? i can't believe how nice the weather is being. I'll miss some of tomorrows as am on nights again but as it's double time today and tomorrow I'll manage to get through.....


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just popping on with a quick update from me - we got here safely last night and made it down to the clinic on time this morning for a really positive consultation with Stepan and for DH to do his bit   .  Feedback from the donor was good too - they retrieved 9 eggs of which 7 were suitable for ICSI (which they do automatically rather than IVF we have had previously as apparently despite loosing the less mature eggs the fertilization rate is much better and it gives them an idea of the egg quality).  Anyway we will see - should know more tomorrow     and I'll try to keep you all posted . Thanks for all your good wishes (and bubbles) everyone - it means a lot,

lots of love Rachel xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

fab news rachel.


Hello everyone!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Rachel that is fantastic news, you must be over the moon, everything crossed for you for tomorrow    

Hope that everyone has had a great weekend?? Ours has been really good, having a broken ponio meant that Si and I got to spend lots of time together and we worked really hard in the garden Saturday and Sunday, we are really pleased with it and it looks nice....ready for this blazing summer that we arer going to have!!! All ready for BBQ parties   mind you hopefully I'll be the sober one as I will be pregnant and not able to drink   

We did manage to take my Mum out to lunch yesterday to Banquet   it was yummy scrummy and today I went for a ride with my friend this morning, Cropi is fixed and feels a lot better to ride, she seems happier too   My best mate has been round this afternoon and she is trying to decide on her travel system, oh my god, how complicated is that   and how expensive   Cleo - which one did you go for in the end??  You could buy a car for the price of some of those prams    

Would love to have another couple of days off, I just love spending time with Si, its so nice and i'm gonna miss him when I go to work tomorrow   oh well, nearly the weekend again I suppose  

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - your garden pics look fab!! Yes travel systems are a nightmare. We went for the Quinny Buzz in the end (julai has it too) along with the maxi cosy car seat.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Hope everyone's had a good weekend - don't know about everyone else but i was really cold today.....even put the heating on  
Had a lovely weekend though, my sister took me for Sunday lunch and today took it easy doing nothing.
I am worrying about tomorrows blood test and every little twinge, my sister said "just enjoy it" but its really hard not to worry.

Cleo - Quinny Buzz sounds like one of Bob Geldofs children   

Tricksy - Your garden photos look loverly - what was wrong with Cropi?  

Cath - How did your market go - did you save me any brownies  

Em - All those cruises cranking up on the date list   

Righto ta ta for now
love Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - I think that Sarah is going for a Mama & Papa's one, I am amazed at the minefield it is!! what one has the other has something else but none of them seem to have exactly what is wanted/needed   mad!!! 

Lisa - We have got our heating on tonight too   Cropi had hurt her back, she had pulled her glut muscle and the right hand side of her back. She had it crunched and cracked and then ultrasounded and 'touchwood' it seems to be a hundred times better now   I've got a lesson tomorrow night that she IS going to work very hard in so I'll let you know if its still hurting her or not!!! Try not to worry about your bloods tomorrow, impossible I know but I've got everything crossed for you, you're going to be fine    let me know as soon as you hear please hun xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - we looked at a mamas and papas one but they were a bit too heavy for me. PLus really wanted the maxi cosy car seat as every mag and which guide said it was the best one.  I think you need to have the baby first then pick the travel system to use as at the moment i don't have a clue how good the system really is. Oh well, its a pretty colour       You're right they all do different things, the one i really wanted (icandy apple) would have been over £800    

Lisa - can't wait to hear your result tomorrow. I know how nerve racking it is hun, but you are pregnant so as your sister say, try and enjoy it!!


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quick reply - Lisa all the best for tomorrow, will be thinking of you and sending you lots of positive thoughts. Do you get the results the same day?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

cleo31 said:


> Tricksy - we looked at a mamas and papas one but they were a bit too heavy for me. PLus really wanted the maxi cosy car seat as every mag and which guide said it was the best one. I think you need to have the baby first then pick the travel system to use as at the moment i don't have a clue how good the system really is. Oh well, its a pretty colour      You're right they all do different things, the one i really wanted (icandy apple) would have been over £800


She is looking at 2, one of them is the Combination one that comes in at just over £500 but the one she really wants is just over £700 :-O SO expensive, I was really shocked....plus for every good review on each one there is a bad one, its just a minefield


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Just want to say GOOD LUCK  to Rachel and Lisa for tomorrow. Hope every1 has had a lovely bank holiday.

Jo xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Rachel, been blowing you a few thousand bubbles! Hope things continue to go well for you.

Lisa, good luck tomorrow, I am sure things will be fine, relax babe!

Tricksy, loving the photos of the garden! Just need the sun back now.

Just watching the end of Compulsion, is anyone else watching it?


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi! Hope everyone had a good weekend! I made my first ever batch of profiteroles, they were lush  .

Anyway, just popped on quickly to wish Rachel & Lisa good luck for today.    

Not had a chance to catch up yet, and am off to London in a bit so I've not got much to say right now! 

Have a good week everyone!


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Just a quickie from me to wish Lisa & Rachel loads of luck today,                      coming your way ladies.

Lisa, how you feeling?  has the news sunk in yet?  x

Rachel - that's fab news ! keeping everything crossed for you   

Tricsky - that's great you'll be cycling again soon, is the flare protocol the same as the antagonist/short protocol do you know?     for your coming cycle x

Little Mo - Not heard of compulsion, is it any good?

  to everyone else, hope you're all well and had fab weekends - wish every week could be like this.  Had a bit of a full on weekend not least with chasing Anglian Water as we had NO water from Monday eve (well very little water and sometimes none) and they wouldn't do anything about it   because our neighbours hadn't reported it either.  It's all fixed now thank goodness  

Hope to catch up soon.

Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Julia - i have recorded Compulsion, so please dont tell me what happens   

Tricksy - glad you had a nice weekend and that Cropi is better now   

Lisa - hope your bloods come back ok hun, thinking of you      

Cleo - how are you hun? how many weeks pregnant are you now? and why havent you got a ticker up  

Rachel -   with your embies hun  

B - what a nightmare having no water, ughhhhhh glad you got it sorted!!

Cath - how you doing hun? dont think you missed much weather wise yesterday, it wasnt a great day!!

Rivka - how are you?  

Shelley - hope you had a fab time in Barcolona xx

Shortie - cant believe you dont have anything to say?  

Cvru - Hope you are ok xx

Jojo - how are you? your doing really well with your weightloss hun - well done  

Liz - Hope you are ok, have you got your paperwork from ISIS yet?

Quick update on me, well I requested my notes from ISIS too and received them all today, as some of you already know we are hoping to move to Bourn Hall - we have a Cons appointment on Monday 18th May (now you can add it to the list Tricksy  ) I didnt want to say anything on here until i had received them and we also have a frostie at isis which we will hope to transfer to Bourn - just hoping that we will be accepted at Bourn, dh has to have a sa done and they may scan me, and if all is well we are really hoping to be able to cycle in september    

Right must dash - dh is taking me out in a bit!

Lots of love to all
Emma xxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi everyone - i'm typing with my left hand at the mo as the right one is attached to a drip as I'm having my 2hr intralipid infusion at the mo!

Lisa and Rachel - I'm really hoping and praying everything is going well today      

Had my 1st stimms scan 2day -(day   I have 10 follies 9 are 11.5-15mm so it looks like EC may be this Sat or Mon. My lining is 10mm too ang mr gonal f dose has to be reduced from 375 iu's to 300 iu's 2nite.I haven't had a chance to compare all these results to my 3 ISIS cycles but the CARE nurses all say they are "lovely" (must be a Yorkshire thing!).

Sorry no more personals - it's really slow writing with my left hand!


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

B careful Loui, I'm a Yorkshire Lass    Good luck with the rest of the cycle hun.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Sorry quick again, no computer yet so sneaking at work.

Rachel - thinking of you and lots of     . How is it going? That town we liked was called Znojmo (I'll text you as well).

Cathie - annoying about the choc shop but so much better thet you won't need to sell your house and we are not losing you either.

Em - good luck with the Bourne appt  

Lisa - hope the blood test went fine, when do you get the results?

Tricksy - so soon all systens go for you, fingers crossed you continue the good luck we've had recently  

Loui - lots of    

Shelley - enjoy Barcellona, bet it'll do both of you the worls of good, you deserve it.

B - glad they fixed the water, what a pain!

Shortie - your profitrolies sound yummy, but I won't go near them as I gained about 4 pounds recently  

I've been taking the homeopathic pills for my cysts since Wednesday but it would take at least 2 to 3 weeks to see results, if any. At the moment I have days with much pain and days almost pain-free (like today  ) so hope they'll do the trick.

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

just a quicky as off to parent craft this evening. 

Lisa - hope you got your results today hun.    

Tricksy - i agree about ther reviews, there should only be one travel system that everyone buys. we looked at the Skate and Joolze Mamas and papas one.

Angel - i'm doing ok hun. am 30weeks on sunday. Good news about your app for bourne.

Rachel -       

Love to all. Got to go and warn DH not to ask anything stupid tonight    

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

hello all, I think I am back!! I doubt I'll be able to catch up on all I've missed but wanna say congrats to Lisa!!

Have missed you all loads, but think I am almost returned to my normal (in)sane self so can cope with chatting about tx etc again.

xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Deb -     woo hoo hun - good to have you back - glad you are ok  

Cleo - 30weeks   my goodness - I dont think i realised how far along you were - good luck tonight  

Rivka -   you poor thing 

Loui -       good luck with the rest of this cycle hun

Lisa -


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

I have excellent news      i had my bloods done today and there back at 806.1      So happy i was absolutely bricking it when i got to Isis and poor Fiona could hardly get any blood out   but if Fiona and Julie from Isis read this they were absolutely brilliant today as i missed the courier for the bloods they drove it down there for me so i could get the bloods today - How lovely was that  
I still can't believe i've been this lucky   

So now i am booked in for my first scan    on the 5th June    (Tricksy can you add that to the list please)


Piepig - Good to see you back - glad your feeling more like your (in)sane self  

Cleo - Hope all goes well at Parentcraft.....what is that anyway?

Rivka - Glad the homeopathy pills are easing your pain - will you have to get re-scanned in a while time to see if they've helped,  any news on the adoption medicals?  Hope your feeling ok hun and you know you can ring me if you need a chat about anything  

Loui- Hope the infusion went well and your arm is not too sore,  great news on your follies sounds excellent - not long now hun

Em - Great that you got your notes through - its surreal reading it all isn't it,  wheres Dh taking you then anywhere nice?

B - Oh no what a pain not having any water    What did you get up to at the weekend?

Jojo - Your weightloss is excellent hun well done      

Shortie - Mmmmmmmmmmmmm profiteroles      

Julia - I missed that compulsion too - was it any good?

Tricksy - How did your lesson go today?  Hope Cropi is fully mended

Shelley - Hope you enjoyed your weekend away

Cath - Hows things going with the cafe?

Liz - Hope you've had a good weekend

I think i've got everyone, sorry if i've missed anyone 
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Wooo Hooo Lisa. So pleased for you. Could it be twins?


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

CathB said:


> Wooo Hooo Lisa. So pleased for you. Could it be twins?


Oh wow - how cool would that be?

Lisa - im sooooooo happy for you babe  as i said in my text, 5th June is ds's b'day - so its a good sign  we just popped into town today hun, needed a few bits and its not easy for dh to get away from the Fire Station at the mo cos they are under staffed and we are tied to the house alot


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - I am so so happy for you hun, as I said earlier, this is the start of your dreams coming true    I'll do the dates for you


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

7th May - Lisa's 40th Birthday
















8th May - Rachel & dh's Wedding Anniversary









18th May - Em Consultation at Bourn









25th May - Tricksy starts stimming









28th May - Monthly meet up down pub









5th June - Lisa's first scan









7th June - BBQ at Shelleys









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









25th June - Monthly meet up down pub









26th June - Kitty's 40th Birthday
















27th June - Kitty's Birthday Party









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









2nd July - Em's Wedding Anniversary









4th July - Rachels Birthday









17th July - Cleo's baby is due









5th August - Loui & dh Wedding Anniversary









6th August - Debs & J's Wedding Anniversary









16th August - Em going on her Cruise









Louis Birthday









25th August - Cath's Wedding Anniversary









16th Sept - Lisa & Steve Wedding Anniversary









9th October - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby going on holibobs









17th Nov Cleo's Birthday









21st November - Little Mo's Birthday









12th December - Em going on her Christmas Cruise









2010 

26th Jan - Our Threads 4th Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby Wedding Anniversary









12th Feb - Em's Birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon Birthday









20th Mar - Shelley's Birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys 30th Birthday Party

















28th March - Isaac's 2nd Birthday









10th April - Faith's 3rd Birthday









14th April - Tricksy 40th Birthday


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Lisa, what fantastic news, I am not surprised you were bricking it! FABULOUS!!! Parentcraft is something you will have to learn too, they teach you all about childbirth and how to tell one end of a baby from the other! (useful for the men in the group!)  

Tricksy, thanks for updating the list.

Welcome back Debs, we missed you 

Rivka, I hope you start feeling an improvement soon.  

Louie, your one handed typing was fab! Hope the infusion went well.

Shortie, profiteroles sound gorgeous! I hate being on a diet  

Cleo, I hope you enjoy your classes and that they don't scare you too much!

Em, so glad you have everything in place now, I hope it comes round quickly for you. Hope you had a nice day with DH.

Hi to everyone else. Sorry for lack of personals, love J x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - fantastic to see you back hun


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Lisa - thats fab news honey, sounds like its all going really well!!  Twins would be so exciting.

I guess I should update you all on where we are at......

The tests on our little angel came back with as a normal baby boy, with no genetic abnormalities, so sign of infection or inflammation.  DH's karyotype came back normal.  My level 1 tests were all normal apart from a weak positive ANA (which I think i'd told you all before anyway).  Mr Shehatas tests came back as raised NK cells and positive ANA.  I had a hysteroscopy yesterday at bourn (was surprised how un-uncomfortable it was as I was petrified) which also was normal and an endometrial biopsy has been sent for testing but they think that will be normal too.

So the only thing that has come up is the NK cells which Mr ******* has recommended 40mg clexane and 25mg prednisolone and low-dose aspirin.  Bourn have said they are happy with the clexane, but if we want the pred then we will have to do it on a shared care basis with Mr ******* which is fine by us.  So now we just have to decide when we want to do a FET.....its either from next AF but not sure if that will clash with our holiday, or the one after which takes us into the summer hols which means time off work will be a pain! decisions decisions.

I've had one counselling session at bourn which was really helpful and I'm gonna have some more just to make sure that I cope with the next tx ok as I am still so anxious about what will happen.

Have our appt with Mr B next week to finally get back onto the NHS waiting list (I hope).

I can't explain you all how difficult I have found dealing with the m/c and I almost made some really silly decisions, luckily we seem to have got through the worst of it.

rachel/Loui - hope you tx is going ok

Em - not long till your consult at bourn, hope you are as happy with them as we have been!

Tricksy - gosh not long now till its all systems go for you!

have no idea what everyone else is up to lol


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Lisa:
Fab news hun, can't wait to see your scan pic!!! Hope you can start to relax a bit now.

Cleo:
Hope you enjoy parentcraft, Dh and I were like a couple of naughty school kids at ours wetting are selfs over birth position cause they looked like sex ones.

Em's:
Yes I did get my notes from Isis, I am waiting to get my day 2 bloods done and hiv etc before making an appointment as was told needed these as we were eggsharing before we saw them. You will have to tell me how you find them. We don't really want to cycle much before xmas. As dh's bussiness is feeling the recession a bit and we want to make sure thats alright first.

Debs,
Good to have you back hun, Maybe we could meet up in town so I can pick your brains about bournhall.

Tricksy:
I'm praying that this cycle is the start of your dreams coming true to hun you deserve it so much. xx xx

rachel:
Goodluck with et be thinking of you. xx

Faith has a stinking cold and cough bless her, so we are not getting much sleep at the moment. So plan an early one
good luck everyone

take care Liz xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lisa - fab news hun!!! I think it could be twins!! Woohooooooo!! Don't take so bliming long to post next time as i kept checking and you weren't online!!    

Piepig - so glad to see you back hun, we missed you.

Liz -     we did that too, they are hillarious!!

Just got back from parentcraft which was an eye opener   but was useful. Didn't feel very comfortabe though as there was quite alot of people and we all had to introduce ourselves, also it was very hot and we were sat down for 2 hours!! Also realised that yes i am massive!! There were people there who were 2 weeks away from giving birth and they were the same size as me   Didn't stop me having t and toast just now though   

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - forgot to say welcome back. It's great to see you on here again, and feeling better. We missed you loads. 

Cleo - I wouldn't worry about your size, I know people who have barely shown just before giving birth and others who looked 9 months at 4! You look wonderful.


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all. tried to catch up. i'm hopeless. 

lisa congrats i'm thrilled for you  

loui and rachel good luck

hope everyone is ok. i will try get on to catch up but computer keeps crashing. need to send you all details of party. speak soon 

love kittyx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Cath - ah thanks for your words hun, they've cheered me up. I really don't care how big i am, just grateful to be in this position. I know i'm eating far too much, but can't help it    .Over the last week i have had a few people comment on my size. My MIL and mum were talking at lunch last sunday and as i came back from the loo my MIL said to my mum," she's massive isn't she!" PLus i've had comments from the parens at school and another woman i don't even know in a pub said, "oooh you haven't got long have you??"  Hmmmm only 10 weeks!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Lisa - twinnies?!!!! great news hun   

Rachel - any news on ET? Keeoing my fingers crossed for you    

Cleo - I bet you look absolutely gorgeous - I can't wait to be in your position!

Debs - welcome back hun - it's so good to hear your chirpy self. Great news on the raised NK cells (IYKWIM!) - there is now something to treat and the prednisolone and clexane sound right (you are on a much higher prednisolone dose than me - I'm only on 10mg a day).

Too tired to do more personals. Intralipid infusion was absolutely fine. I have my day 10 scan this Thurs to decide on the date for EC.

Loui xxx


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

Lisa - great news about your blood test, roll on 5th June! How brilliant it will be to have twinnies, heh?! Thanks for asking about scan and plans (no pun intended  ). Yes, I am booked on a scan 21st of this month to monitor the cysts and the little fibroid. Haven't heard anything yet about adoption medicals or references, asked today so hope SWs will get back to me soon to let us know how things are developing.

Loui - glad the infusion went well, good luck with the rest  

Rachel - hope all is going well in Brono   

Liz - poor Faith   hope she feels better soon, and that you start getting some sleep.

Cleo - you do look blooming, so just enjoy your preggie look  

PiePig - welcome back, great to have you here. Good thing that most of what was tested came back normal but that there is something that can be fixed,   it'll do the trick with next cycle. Lots of     for your feelings about the m/c, it's such a devastating thing so perfectly understanable why you feel this way. You know where I am if you want a chat or a shoulder to cry on  .

Rivka x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just popping on with a quicky to say hello.  I haven't had time to back read the last couple of days I am afraid but wanted to let you all know that things are still going OK out in Brno for us.  6/7 eggs fertilized yesterday and today we found out that we have all 6 embies still going between 2-4 cell, so with any luck we should be able to have a blast transfer on Saturday.  I will know for sure in the morning when I ring in for another update.
Take care everyone and I'll try and come back on soon with another update,
love Rachel xxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rachel - great news about the embies -                 

Have my day 10 scan tomorrow - fingers crossed   

Loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening everyone  

Hope that everyone is ok? 

Rachel - fantastic news hun, you must be over the moon, got everything crossed for you for great news tomorrow    

Loui - Good luck for tomorrow, you're doing really well so far, lets hope this new protocol is the thing that makes the difference for you this time    

Lisa - are you having any more blood done hun?? How are you feeling??  

Shelley - so glad you had a good time in Espana   hope that you shopped until Greg's card melted   

Cleo - you are NOT huge, you are blooming and you look fantastic   

Rivka - how are the tablets helping hun? 

Cath - How are things going with the coffee shop?? 

Liz - poor Faith, I hope she feels better soon, Si went to bed at 8.30 tonight as he has got a stinking cold too   would be great to see you at the pub one night  

Debs - good news that everything came back ok on your little angel   at least you can start your new cycle with a different protocol and with the NK cells taken care of then you are in a much better place. I'm sorry that you have had such a hard time over the m/c's, I and others on here totally know where you are at and we are all here for you   

Em - did you enjoy your night out last night?? hope you had a good time

Julia - how did you get on at the neurologist today?? been thinking about you   

Kitty - good to see you back hun, looking forward to your party   

Bhopes - how are you doing? not seen you about much lately  

Jojo - hows things with you? is Isaac sleeping ok now?? 

I think that i've got everyone, sorry if I've missed you xxx 

Had a manic day, really busy at work, riding lesson then straight to Pilates, leaving Cropi at my instructor/friends, then back to hers, rode Cropi home, got home, kissed Si goodnight as he went up the stairs as I got in   did the ironing, put the washing out (yep in the dark  ) then swept and mopped the floors   I have a bizarre energy rush today, not sure where its come from but making the most of it   Si had a bit of bad news at work yesterday, they are dropping his franchise prices by 10%   its either that or they take half of his route off of him, not sure how they can do that as he has a contract but they are doing it to all of the franchisees, not good, its a lot of money to lose each month. They obviously don't realise how expensive I am to keep    so its cutting back for us........shame we didn't know about this before we spent an absolute fortune last weekend   hey ho eh.

Well I'm off, need to try and get my Bejeweled score up 

Lots of Love to everyone

Night night

Tricksy xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

> Well I'm off, need to try and get my Bejeweled score up


That bloody game is doing my head in 

Sorry to hear about Si bad luck, hopefully things will start to pick up again sooner rather than later.

I'm much better thanks. Just going through the controlled crying again with Isaac, it did work but then when he was poorly it knocked him out off sync again. 3rd night and all seems to b going well 

Well done all the ladies who have had good news 

Love Jo xxx

awww just realised that Isaac is 1 year, 1 month, 1 week and 1 day old shame I didn't write this at 1.31pm then yes he would have had the 1 hour too. I need to see grown up people, I'm  it

Me again, Can u add Isaac's 2nd birthday on the 28th March please.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Jojo - done hun


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

*jo jo* 70 said:


> > Well I'm off, need to try and get my Bejeweled score up
> 
> 
> That bloody game is doing my head in


Me too  I am totally rubbish at it and have no idea how to get my score higher!! I managed to get 80 odd k last night so was pleased with that  It is SO addictive


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rachel - fab news on the embies

Loui - good luck for the scan today

Tricksy & jo jo - I'm seriously regretting too much time on bejewelled the other day as have moving gems going through my head ALL the time now!

Hope you're all well. We've popped up to Derbyshire for a last get wawy before the shop. Lots of research into coffee shops     mob signal rubbish but will come back later when it's ok


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

[fly]HAPPY 40TH BIRTHDAY LISA!!![/fly]

   Hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

[fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY LISA [/fly]

Your not 40? Have a great day hun. oh and btw I'm thinking twins too.

I'm dreaming the blooming jewels  Thank you for adding Tricksy.

Jo xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

[fly]HAPPY '40TH' BIRTHDAY LISA[/fly]

Have a fab day sweetie


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

[fly]   HAPPY 40TH BIRTHDAY  [/fly]

Hope your little parcel comes today  Have a fantastic day hun, enjoy the sunshine oh and of course being PREGNANT


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

happy birthday lisa. Have a fab day


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Lisa! All the best and have a brilliant day. May your 40th year continue as well as it's strated  

Tricksy - shame about DH's job   must be stressful for you both.

Cathie - glad you had a nice break away, and you have the perfect excuse to try as many coffee shops as possible  

Jo - hope Isaac continues to sleep well.

Rachel - great news from you, keeping everything crossed for Saturday!  

Loui - good luck with your scan today.

Hello everyone else!

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi to all my lovely friends

Thank you very much for all your lovely messages on here and **, texts, cards - love you all   your the bestest! 

Just off to London now for a spot of Dirty Dancing   Be back tomorrow sometime 

Lots of love n hugs
Lisa xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Happy birthday Lisa!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Enjoy dirty dancing.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
Just popping on with another update from me - we had ET today after all and am now PUPO   !  I have to confess I was initially a little disappointed we did not have a day 5 transfer but when I called the clinic at 9 am we already had two front runners (two grade 1 x 8 cell embies - all the other 4 still going at 4-6 cell though) so although we could have pushed for a Saturday transfer we decided to go for it and I am hoping that the embies are better off back in their natural environment.  The clinic will still be able to let us know how the others get on so I am hoping that this will be enough to reassure me that if I know any of them make it to blast the two which have gone back will be OK.  As predicted by Lisa the transfer was completely painless and quick - the equipment there seemed to be far superior to any I have seen in the UK (and I have now had tx at 4 UK clinics!) and it was really reassuring to see our two embies up on a screen before transfer which had divided further since this morning which was good - I even got DH to take a photo - how sad is that!  

Only time for a couple of personals - 

Lisa   have a fantastic birthday hun - you are having a double celebration.

Loui - hoping that your scan went well today     and hope that all goes well for the next couple of days before I come back on    .  I will be thinking of you.

Hello to everyone else - will be back on properly when I am home.  We're off to Vienna tomorrow for our wedding anniversary (have to take enough pics to convince my family we were there for a whole week   ).

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Rachel just want to say congrats on being PUPO, thinking of you and sending loads of    

Happpy birthday Lisa, hope you are enjoying the day (by the way my money is on twinnies too!)

Hi to everyone else.

LOL Spangle xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Lisa - happy birthday!!

rachel - congrats on being PUPO

all of you who play bejewelled - how the hell do you get your scores so high? i haven't got over 20k yet??

I'm sure I posted yesterday but can't see it now, never mind. in a rush to go out so will probably be doing personals on sun (v.busy weekend ahead - might regret all the plans i have made when i too shattered for work next week though!)

love ya

xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rachel - congrats on being Pupo. The womb is the best place for your embies. Have fun in Vienna. If you like ice cream you should go to Sweden platz which is by the river and has the best ice cream shops. Had to chuckle at you taking a weeks pics. Don't forget to change tops for the odd one!

Debs - being busy with fun stuff is far better than being full of energy for work   being busy is prob also why you've not got far with bejewelled. I spent WAY too much time on it the other day. 

Spangle - how you doing?

Jo jo - how did the controlled crying go last night?

Signal poor here so can't do more personals. Had great fun at my fave shop earlier tho may regret it when the bill comes in!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rachel - you are now PUPU                 - CONGRATULATIONS - I am really, really pleased that you have two brilliant grade embies back in you       

Lisa - Happy 40th Birthday - I hope you have a wonderful time at Dirty Dancing - I've never seen it on the stage - but I LOVE the film    

Cath - you enjoy the retail therapy - you deserve it!

Tricksy - I'm sorry about DH's job too  

Good news from me - I have 5 follies above 17mm and a further 3 will be there by EC on Saturday - so it's all systems go - woo-hooo! Strangely, they tell me to do one more buserelin DR injection at 8pm tonight, and then the trigger at 9pm. They also said to either stop the aspirin or the viagra - and I can't remember which one. My logic tells me to stop the aspirin as that is thinning my blood - which we don't want during EC so I'll stop that and do the last viagra. I still have at least 5 days worth of viagra pills so we'll have great fun with them at some point in the future!!! (although they have had no effect whatsoever on me in the bedroom department!). So it's EC at 9am this Sat.

Love to you all,

Loui xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Rachel - Congrats on being PUPO, when will ur test date b? sorry I know I'm jumping ahead the 2ww  

Loui - how exciting, I hope ec goes well for u. Lets hope u don't have to use the viagra for 9 months. Stick it in ur tea and it stops ur biscuits from going soggy   (the viagra in ur tea, I mean, not dh thingy  )

Cath - Isaac seems to have fallen back into sleeping quite well. I'll give it until Sunday night b4 I move Cory back in with him.

Piepig - Good to see u back sweetie. Bejewelled is sooo naughty, I can't wait for Isaac to have his mid morning snooze so I can get on it   Not sure how the points work, just luck I think.

Rivka - Hope u are well hunny?

Hi to every1 else, hope u are all enjoying this nice weather.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Jojo - you put a curse on the weather hun - its raining today    good luck with Isaac  

Rachel - woo hoo PUPO     - fantastic news -       so hope this works out for you xx

Lisa - hope you have had a lovely birthday babe - see being 40 isnt so bad after all - oh especially when your preggers    

Loui - great news about ET hun -     you have a nice lot of eggs collected  

Cath - hope your enjoying your spending xx

 hi to everyone else 

Emms xxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

What a dull day!!

doing boring jobs. Just tried chasing up my physio appointment, after talking to 3 different departments i was told, "we have your referrasl and will be in touch!" I would have bloody given birth by the time they get round to calling me   Also this week chased up next for my clothes, only to be told my order has been lost so they reordered it. Got them yesterday and today i got them again (the lost order i presume!!) So now i have to send a load back   Very annoyed. Rant over.

Loui - sounds great hun!! Good luck for sat.

Rachel - congrats on being PUPO!!

Lisa - hope you enjoyed dirty dancing. They guy was very fit when we saw it      Must say i wasn't as impressed with it as i thought i would be, basically because i was expecting a musical but they only actually sang one song   I felt they just acted out the film. Anyway hope you had fund.

Sam moon - don't know if you read this anymore but congrats on your wedding today!! Sorry about the rain.

Richt off to do more jobs...oh and eat a double decker to cheer myself up!!

Love cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Lovely Ladies

Ohhhhh wot a 40th i've had, its been fantastic, the bestest birthday ever........and there was me dreading being 40    I've been thoroughly spoilt by everyone    We had a lovely meal out in one of the restaurants DH delivers to in Covent Garden and they gave us everything on the house    then we went to Dirty Dancing and it was brilliant, loved it, got the show bug again now    stayed in a hotel and drove back lunchtime (via Bluewater  ) 

Cleo - Keep hassling them about the physio appointment    totally agree with you about the guy who played "Johnny" Phooarrrrrr.  You hit the nail on the head as i said to DH when i came out it was a musical but none of the leads sang it was all the backing dancers who sang - still great though  

Loui - Woohoo great news hun     Good luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you   

Rachel - Congratulations on being PUPO    

Emm - He he    you are hooked too on Bejeweled...........its soooooooooooo addictive  

Tricksy - How you doing?  Really sorry to read about Si's job - can they do that with the contract?  I bet he is fuming, hope things start picking up its a nightmare isn't it      Is Cropi all back to normal now?
Can i ask a favour can you put down an Isis scan on the 21st May too, worked out that the NHS midwife one will be at 9 weeks and i cannot wait that long so rang Isis and have got one booked for 7 weeks - do you think i should see a heartbeat by then?

Julia - How are you hun - are you feeling better now?

Shelley - How was your weekend away?

Rivka - Have a great weekend  

Cath - glad your having fun spending  

B - Happy Friday  

Jojo - Glad the crontrolled cryings going well,  we are all addicted to Bejewelled  

Debs - Glad you see you back posting hun      what you've been through is the most horrendous thing hun and we know what that feels like    

Spangle - good to see you on here hun - hope your doing ok  

Shortie/Cvru -   

bee back later
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi everyone, time flies by and suddenly I realise I haven't posted for ages!

Rachel - congratulations on your ET, I hope the next two weeks fly by for you.

Lisa - so pleased you had an amazing 40th - what an amazing birthday present hey! So I guess 21st May you will know whether its one or two babies you are going to be having )

Cleo - I hope they sort out the physio for you soon, what a carry on!

Loui - all the best for EC tomorrow, I hope it all goes to plan and you enjoy the viagra in the future  

Tricksy - I hope Si's cold is getting better now and not turned into full blown man-flu! Sorry to hear about his job, I hope things sort themselves out soon for him. When do you start your cycle? I get confused with everyones dates!

Hello to everyone I have missed. Sorry I have been rubbish at posting recently. It's been good reading up on how you're all getting on but I've been trying to throw myself back into "normal" life and trying not to think about the lack of pregnancy and baby too much! Having said that, we have an appointment with an Isis next Friday to talk about FET, what's involved and plan rough idea of timings.

You Ladies must be really strong to go through so many cycles of IVF! I don;t know how I will be brave enough to do it again! I thought having got overstimulated the first time they would adjust things and stop it happending again but they say they will lower doses on another fresh cycle but there is still a chance it will happen again. Oh well, cross that bridge if and when it happens.

Enjoy your weekend everyone,
Caroline


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Guys I can't believe I fell into your trap and started playing bejeweled... someone tell me the technique though cos I have no idea how you can all get those high scores!


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

cvru, Its a puzzle for me too   (no pun intended) I just match them and see what my score is at the end   maybe we need to start chatting on there, since most of us are addicted   I've just come off it.

Hope every1 has a lovely weekend. 

p.s cvru, have I got u on **?

Jo xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - so glad you had a fantastic birthday   I'll update the list for you tomorrow. They can change Si's contract if he agree's.....he hasn't got any choice to be honest, its either accept the cut or they'll take half of his route off of him  

Cleo - keep hassling them hun   

Loui - good luck tomorrow with egg collection   

Cvru - you will be on a lower dose of drugs this time round and they will monitor you very closely  

ok now a mega me post, sorry for lack of personals but I really don't have the energy and you'll realise why when you read this!!!!..............

This is going to be a bit of a waffle so apologies now 

We were going to a new place tonight to do dressage, its indoor and Cropi has not done that before as far as I know. She was an angel getting her ready, stood as good as gold while I washed and plaited her up. We got to Wix in good time, loads of time and no rushing, so we were both relaxed as we started to warm up. As I went to lock the car the remote would not work so I just used the key to lock it.

She didn't seem phased by the indoor arena and was happy while there were only a couple of us in there, settled, relaxed and rounded. As it got busier she got more unsettled. She didn't want to canter, just rushed and a firmer ask resulted in a little buck  went on the other rein, again she didn't really want to know. Just wanted to pull faces at the other horses  Asking again a little clearer so she threw her toys out of the pram and threw a paddy with a little rear  She just wanted to rush everywhere. Decided that she just needed to calm down a bit (me too!) and tried to relax her which worked. We had to go through a tunnel like thing to get in the main arena, she was quite good but very head high. We lost the canter one rein but managed to keep it in the other but she was quite strong and quick which gave us quite an unbalanced re-entry into trot. All in all it was ok, we came 9th.............out of 9    but I was still quite pleased with her as it was a new place and we are still quite new to dressage. I had only entered one class as I was not sure how she was going to be and we have got another show on Sunday.

Went back to the car and trailer and tried to unlock the car. The remote still wouldn't work, so I used the key, as soon as I opened the door the alarm went off......and would not turn off  I didn't think that the alarm would of been on as I'd used the key to lock it, I was wrong. I tried and tried to get the remote to work and it wouldn't. I opened the car door to get my bag out to see if I had at the spare in there as I thought it was the battery....the alarm went off again (amazingly Cropi was not bothered at all by the alarm, nor were any of the other horses around us thank goodness) and it would not turn off. My fantastic Mum drove back to my house in her car and got my spare key, my friend who came with me was not really saying the right things and I bit his head off a few too many times  The alarm then just kept going off on its own, I was so embarrased and one person had a go at me after she's done her test as she said it was really loud in the arena while she was trying to do her test  I apologised of course. Mum came back and the key wouldn't work either  I then rang the AA as I really didn't know what else to do. I also rang my friend to see if she would be willing to come and pick Cropi up for me if I had to leave the car and trailer there overnight (its a 4x4 so can't be towed) The AA said they could be up to 60 minutes but within 10 mins I had a text to say they were on their way and within 20 mins the guy was there  To cut this very long story short the AA man worked out that the overhead power cables that my car was parked underneath had messed up my remote  we unhitched my car, they pushed it 50 feet into the carpark and it started!!!! Never heard anything like it before but apparently his friend had! Finally we could load up and come home. Cropi was an absolute star and was as good as gold, she finally got back in her field at 9pm. I then had to drive home and couldn't reverse the trailer up the side of my house, I must of gone backwards and forwards 20 blinking times before I managed it. Got the hitchlock on I've somehow managed to break one of the keys to the wheel clamp thing so took 15 mins to get that on.

Sorry if I've bored you all with that but what a night!!! Not sure if I have the nerves to do it all again on Sunday!!!! 

I really need to try and destress and get some sleep, as I am pooped. Si is already in bed but I'm still buzzing!! 

will catch up properly tomorrow

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - oh hun   what a nightmare for you. I know it can happen cos we had exactly the same problem at Gatwick once and everytime we tried to open the car the alarm went off and it turned out to be some frenquency wave thingymewotsit that effected it! thank goodness Cropi wasnt fazed by it all, that would have made it even more horrendous if she was reacting to the noise! No wonder you were buzzing   hope you got some sleep in the end hun


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Gosh Tricksy - you sounded very calm and level headed - I would have been in a real panic. Well done for keeping your head and not letting Cropi get worked up.

Good news from me - 11 eggs were collected and CARE were absolutely brilliant the whole time. I have hardly been in pain since and even took Pickle for a short walk this afternoon to get some fresh air. Fingers crossed that we get good fertilisation tomorrow.

Loui


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui - that is fantastic new, lets hope you get an eggcellent result in the morning    I was frustrated rather than in a panic, amazingly my skitzy horse was as calm as a cucumer. I rang Land Rover this morning to see if they had heard of it before and apparentley its quite a common problem   IF they had been open at the time it happened and I'd called them its the first thing they would of suggested I tried!! Oh well I'll know if it ever happens again  

Hope that everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui - fab news Will be   for top fertilisation rates overnight. 

Tricksy - sorry you had such a mare. 

Hello everyone else. Hope you're all ok.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

What a lovely day today,   had a lovely birthday meal out last night with the family and off later for a meal with DH's family so i have ate loads this weekend     woke up about 3am this morning had this terrible nightmare it was horrid    
Whats everyone else been up to this weekend?

Loui -Fantastic news hun     Hope you get great fertilisation call today     

Tricksy - I've never heard of that before with car alarms, how weird?  Hope you have a good dressage today

Bye for now
Lisa xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa - sorry you had a nightmare hunny - big hug    

Loui - fab news on your eggs - hope you get a good number of embies


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi everyone. A me post sadly. Of the 11 eggs collected only 6 were mature and of these only 4 fertilised. This is so different to before at ISIS where on our last cycle we had 12 eggs, all of which were mature and all 12 fertilised. But, I have to try and be positive and tell myself that it only takes one as I've always said to everyone else in this situation. It looks like we won't be going to blast afterall as all 4 have to look good on day 3. They'll call us again tomorrow and we'll probably go in on Tues for a 3 day transfer. Dr George at CARE did say he didn't want lots of eggs, just quality not quantity but I can't help wondering why only 6 eggs of the 12 they collected were mature - that is such a low result for me  , and this time all of DH's swimmers were normal (which has never happened before).

A sad Loui x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Loui, Sweetheart don't worry too much. I had 6 embies in the freezer and when they'd thawed them out only 3 survived, I had 2 put back in, which meant it was our last chance (Isis don't refreeze 1) and now we have Isaac, so when people say it only takes 1, it is soo true. I hope this makes u feel a bit more positive. I hope this comes across ok. What I'm trying to say is, don't give up hope  

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh Loui - im sorry hun - but try to take strength from Jo's post - it does only take one and as CARE said, quality rather than quantity is important -  

Jo - am a little   hun cos we still have 1 frostie on ice


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui - so sorry it's disappointing news but four embies is still good. And CARE are so good, and have really good results so your chances are still higher than before, especially with dh's sperm and the new tx your being given.   and   and


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Ems

They ended up defrosting all of ours, and they said that they don't refreeze singles. Its the way they froze ours. 2 2's and 2 singles and the way they defrosted them meant out of the six only 3 survived. Not sure if that makes sense lol.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Loui - So sorry your feeling disappointed but like everyone says dont give up hope you only need one, definately quality not quantity and now you are all on the diffent drug regime this is what could make the difference from your other cycles   

love Lisa xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Loui - so sorry you are disappointed honey, but like everyone says it only takes one to achieve your dream, and as DHs sperm were all normal for the first time ever then I imagine the ones you have got are top quality embies, anfd that combined with everything else you are doing has to make you feel somewhat optimistic


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui - try not to worry hun   as everyone says it only takes one. I must admit that when I looked at your ticker last night I was surprised that you were having egg collection so early, only 12 days of stimming. Maybe this is the reason for the immature eggs? Did CARE comment or give you any reasons? You will be fine hun, you have got a totally different protocol this time, think positive  

Lisa - I am sorry about your nightmare hun   glad you had a nice meal out, where did you go? 

Well my dressage went a LOT better today, it couldn't of got a lot worse if I'm honest   I got my first ever 1st today in one of my tests and we came 3rd in the second one, I was very happy with her as we both worked really hard.....this could be my last show for quite some time, so a good way to finish   

got to nip off but will be back later

Hope that you are all having a great weekend

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies just a quick one just to let u all no im still alive just havent had time to come on barcelona was amazing just wish i was back there i hate coming back to reality     i will catch up properly in the week in so tied.

lisa,hunny im so happy for u and im pleased u had a good b-day was an amazing pressie anyway.when is ur next blood test and ur scanwell take care.xxx

rachel,hello pupo girl all sounds good ur side to when ru home??.xxx

loui,thats still good hun pls try not to stress better than i ever got.good luck for et.xxx

hi everyone lots of love to u all.xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evning all,

had a very busy weekend and now knackered!!

Loui - sorry that you are disappointed hun. Everyone is right, it does only take one. Hang in there hun. You will have 2 fab embies to go back.          

Lisa-  oooh scan on the 21st, you should see a heartbeat (or 2) by then!!

Tricksy - congrats hun!! And well done Cropi!!

Shelley -     

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all
a quick catch up from me.

Loui been thinking of you and will    for your et.  

Reikilisa glad you're having a great birthday.   

Rachel congrats on being pupo. Glad it all went well.  

Tricksy well done on your result today 

Cath/Ems/Debs/Shelley/Bhopes/Rivka/Little Mo/Cleo thinking of you all often even tho i'm not on here so much lately. Been very hectic since i came back from oz.

Cleo  I need to pick your brains re Oz. Seriously thinking of applying. 

Hope you are all well and all you other ladies i've forgotten.

Can't decide what to do re more tx. had a weird 23 day cycle this month so don't really know whats going on inside but keeping up the reflexology.

Hope to see you aall soon  

love kittyx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Feeling a bit scared today had a bit of spotting this afternoon,  I emailed Stepan and he's told me to increase all my meds to be on the safe side but just don't want this to be over again at this stage, trying to stay positive     but it was just horrible having that nightmare last nite and then this happening today,  Been looking on the boards and lots of people do get spotting its just that i don't want it  

Kitty - Good to see you on here - was wondering where you was

Tricksy - Well done on coming 1st     

Shelley - Glad you had a nice time in Barcelona    

Rachel - Glad your home safe and sound  

Lots of love to everyone
Lisa xxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Lisa:
Sorry to here about having some spotting, why don't you get another blood test done or go to the early preg unit at the hospital to put your mind at ease. Think cleo had lots of spotting early on. Glad you had a lovely birthday. xx

Tricksy;
what a nightmare for you the other day. Well done on your 1st today. Faith and I sat for 2 hours watching Badminton horse trails on the tv had good coverage for once. But Faith wanted to clap after the horse jumped every fence!!!!!!!! so sweet. 

Loui:
Sorry you didn't get as many eggs as you did before but as the others said it only takes 1.

Rachel:
Glad all went well with ec and et hope the next 2 weeks don't drive you to mad.

Hi to everyone i've missed

take care Liz xx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Lisa, I know this will not stop you worrying but if there is twins in there I have read that spotting is alot more common with twins.
Please try to stay positive but if you are struggling please have some comfort that we are all being positive for you      

I think I read that your scan is not till the beginning of June? Can this be brought forward and like Liz said in the meantime can you have some more bloods, might help ease your mind   

Rachel hope you are relaxing and feel OK.   

Loui - good luck hun, I can understand that feeling of disappointment when you do not get what you expect but as the others say it is best to have to cracking embies than loads of not so good ones, thinking of you and sending loads of   

Debs - good to see you are feeling stronger and looks like you are taking good steps for future tx, when you are ready!

Wow Cleo, time is going so quickly, bubs will be here before you know it!

Tricksy - you must start very soon, I saw you are having extra drugs, did Gideon just give these to you or did you have to have tests before he would perscribe any of these.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all OK.

Well, we are hopefully doing round 5 in the summer, just waiting on appointments to discuss and sign the forms, I have my 30th birthday next month so as soon as this is out the way we hope to be go go go! I so hope it works out this time as you all my feel I am so sick of waiting, the last 5 years our lives have been on hold, more and more babie conceived, born and grwoing up, surely it is our turn   

Anyway better go to work!

LOL Spangle


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
well we are back home safe and sound.  Wasn't able to post for the last couple of days due to internet problems at the hotel, but we had a lovely time for the rest of our stay in Brno.  Thanks to all of you who wished us a happy anniversary too   - we had a fantastic day out in Vienna on Friday.  Although I had had transfer the day before, we then spent the day taking it easy -did an open bus tour of the city, had a lovely lunch, an afternoon sat lazing in the park, a big ice cream and then a quick trip to the amazing cathedral to light two candles for our little embies    before coming back - we couldn't have had a nicer day   .  We also met some lovely people while we were there from the May Reprofit board and our break was unexpectedly our most sociable holiday ever which culminated in DH having to carry bag the bags of 3 PUPO ladies at the airport yesterday which was quite amusing and got  him a few strange looks, not that I think he minded!  

Loui -     so sorry I didn't get a chance to wish you luck for EC and I am sorry to hear that not as many of your eggs were mature as you had hoped.  But you are right - it does only take one and I am sure that of those which were most mature will be the ones which will go on to get to blast anyway (when they are home with Mum) so do not worry - what is great is that your DH's swimmers were tip top this time and should hopefully make a difference especially given you are on all the tx for your immunes.  Remember you are at one of the best clinics in the country and are in safe hands.  Sending you lots of     for ET .

Julia - thanks ever so much for all my bubbles - I am so pleased to have them up to 7777   and hope it is a good omen!

Emma - that is great news about your plans to cycle in September at Bourne Hall - I am sure they will accept you and have read about lots of people transferring their embies so don't think it will be a problem if you need to do that.

Debs - lovely to see you back with us hun  .  Sounds like there is a good tx plan in place for your next cycle too and it is great that Bourne will do this on a shared care basis - you are on a very similar protocol to mine with the ARGC for my NK cells (I am currently on 20 mg pred but the same Clexane and asprin dose, no IVIG needed this time).  I think that having the counselling sounds really positive for you as well - you have gone through a lot the last few months hun . Good luck for your appointment with Mr B this week  .

Lisa - sorry to hear about your spotting hun    but I hope the fact that lots of pregnant women have this and go on to have lovely healthy babies helps a bit. Take it easy - that scan date will be here before you know it and will reassure you that all is OK - I can't believe you will be 7 weeks next week!

Spangle - it's lovely to see you posting again hun  . That is great news you have your next cycle coming up too.  30 is still very young and -sending you lots of    .

Liz - hope Faith is feeling better now.

JoJo - hoping Isaac is still sleeping well.  Not quite sure when I am going to test - my OTD with Reprofit is 21/5 but I know the ARGC will tell me to test earlier than that (going on my last cycle there) as they like to do a few other blood tests if it is a positive (Progesterone and immunes) but by then I will be back in work anyway so I think that I will see how I feel nearer the time.

Tricksy - sorry to hear about Si's news from work while I was away. Congrats at coming 1st yesterday though with Cropi   - sounds like all your training and efforts have paid off.

SamOTM - hope you had a lovely wedding while I was away  

Caroline - good luck on Friday for your appointment at the ISIS  

Shelley - sounds like you had a lovely time in Barcellona.

Bhopes - how are you doing hun?  What is happening with your tx plans at the moment?

Rivka - that is good to see on your profile you have some dates for your adoption visits planned - hopefully they will come around quickly for you.

Cath - did I read something about you being away?  Where have you gone?  Anywhere nice?

Cleo - hope you get some joy with that physio appointment soon.

Kitty - sending you lots of peaceful vibes so you can make some decisions on your future tx  

Well I think that is everyone - sorry if I have missed anyone.  I have this week off work too so will be able to keep up with you all for a while anyway!

Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

off work as i didn't sleep at all last night becasue mny back and hips were so painful. Seeing midwife on wednesday so maybe she can shed some light on when i will be seen by the physio.

Lisa - firstly big    I know what a stressfull and worrying time early pregnancy can be. Try and stay positive. Its exaclty as you and the others have said, bleeding in early pregnancy is very common and some women bleed all the way through (look at tricksy's friend). I know it just adds to your stress, but try and keep positive. Unfortunately it is another waiting game now until your first scan. You could go to the EPU but they probably won't be able to see much because its so early. When my SIL went at 6 weeks they could see a sac with an embryo inside, but it was too early to see a heartbeat so they sent her away for 2 weeks. ISIS won't scan before 7 weeks for that reason, as there isn't much too see (however much i begged them to take a look, they just said to hang on in there!!). Some clinics do scan earlier though, and if you do a search you'll see some people have seen a heartbeat from 6 weeks. You could get more bloods but to be honest these can be inconclusive too as they can continue to
rise anyway. When i was losing the plot with worry i decided not to have more bloods and just wait it out in the end ( i had already had 3 tests though!!). It was the longest 3 weeks of my life waiting for that scan!! Hang in there hun, thinking of you and always here. I was a wreck at your stage, crying with worry all the time, couldn't speak to anyone or think rationally (just ask Shelley!!) MAke sure you lean on all of us  

Spangle - good to hear from you hun!! Glad to hear things are moving again for you.    

Rachel - glad you managed to have a lovely holiday combined with tx. Bless dh for carrying those bags!

Loui - thinking of you and your embies hun          

Love to everyone else

Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

18th May - Em Consultation at Bourn









21st May - Lisa 1st scan









25th May - Tricksy starts stimming









28th May - Monthly meet up down pub









5th June - Lisa's first scan









7th June - BBQ at Shelleys









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









25th June - Monthly meet up down pub









26th June - Kitty's 40th Birthday
















27th June - Kitty's Birthday Party









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









2nd July - Em's Wedding Anniversary









4th July - Rachels Birthday









17th July - Cleo's baby is due









5th August - Loui & dh Wedding Anniversary









6th August - Debs & J's Wedding Anniversary









16th August - Em going on her Cruise









Louis Birthday









25th August - Cath's Wedding Anniversary









16th Sept - Lisa & Steve Wedding Anniversary









9th October - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby going on holibobs









17th Nov Cleo's Birthday









21st November - Little Mo's Birthday









12th December - Em going on her Christmas Cruise









2010 

26th Jan - Our Threads 4th Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby Wedding Anniversary









12th Feb - Em's Birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon Birthday









20th Mar - Shelley's Birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys 30th Birthday Party
















28th March - Isaac's 2nd Birthday









10th April - Faith's 3rd Birthday









14th April - Tricksy 40th Birthday
















7th May - Lisa's Birthday
















8th May - Rachel & dh's Wedding Anniversary


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hey ladies was gonna do a proper catch up tonight but im not feeling well at all so sorry but i will catch up soon god i feel rubbish got a sty in my eye aswell i look well atractive NOT        hope everyone is ok and rachel im pleased ur home safe and sound and are pupo.
laters everyone.xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hope that everyone is ok?? 

Loui - any news hun?? 

Shelley - hope you feel better soon hun  

Lisa - how are you feeling?? 

Rachel - are you ok? have you got a proper test date yet?

sorry lots to do tonight so nipping off, will try and nip back later 

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Evening all!  Just been sorting out our car and home insurance renewels - what fun.

Don't think I can compete with rachels amazing post, but here goes for the personals.

Rachel - welcome back, sounds like you had a fab time in Brno and bless DH for being the PUPO ladies bag handler!  The counselling has definitely helped so far, just need to make sure I keep it up i think through our next cycle to get me through those horrible parts.  I was really pleased bourn agreed to the shared care cos i was a bit worried that they wouldn't.

Liz - whenever you wanna meet for a chat about egg share at bourn let me know.  faith sounds like she's a huge fan of the horse jumping bless her.

Shelley - Hope you are feeling better soon, loads of things seem to be going around at the moment.

Loui - hope you had good news today on your embies.

Spangle - good to hear that you are starting to get ready for your next cycle, like you say it must be your turn this time.

Lisa - sorry to hear about the spotting, I hope everyone has managed to reassure you.  Like Cleo I found the first few weeks really hard and went to get another blood test but it only reassured me temporarily, so if you can hold out till the scan then its probably for the best.

Tricksy - well done on your 1st in dressage the other day - cropi obviously knew her time was running out to get the ribbon!

Cleo - hope the midwife can help with some suggestions for the back and hip pain....can't be comfortable at all, still not too long left now.

Julia - couldn't believe your ******** status the other day - there is no way on earth that you look even nearly old enough to be alexs grandmother unless you were a very naughty girl when younger and your daughter did the same!!!

Jojo - hope you and isaac are well, how is the controlled crying going?

Bhopes - how are you, not seen you on i don't think, are you away or just very busy?

Cath - hope all is going well with the shop purchase

kitty - sounds like you had a fab time on oz!  would love to go and see it, but think it would be too hot for us!

Rivka - any news on the asoption?  i assume your medicals were all fine?

shortie/caroline - hope you are both well.

1 week now till our camping holiday in norfolk, hoping the weather warms up a bit, else it'll be double duvets and thermals all the time!

need some tips for bejewelled blitz - DH is beating me and I can't have that!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just realised I missed Em


Em - not long now till your bourn consult, can't wait to hear how it goes, hope they are able to give you an approx start date.  we have provisionally decided to go for our FET from this AF and have got them to pencil us in, depending on when the witch shows and how it clashes with holiday.  just hope we are making the right decision!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

And the winners of the best personnals goes to......................

Rachel and Piepig!!!!

                

P>S Sorry you have to share the trophy, thought it would be bigger


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello - thank you so much for all your messages of support - I really, really appreciate all your love annd good wishes. 

A quick update from me - as at lunch time today on day 2 we have 2 x grade 2 embies that are 4 and 5 cells each - they are not grade 1's because there is some fragmentation and irregular shape to them and 1 grade 3 which is a 2 cell and and 1 grade 3-4 at 3 cells. CARE say they see no difference in implantation rates between grade 1 and 2 so we are quite pleased with the results -i.e. to have a 4 and 5 cell on day 2 is good. Day 3 ET is tommorw (sadly no blasts).

On the meds side I stopped aspirin and viagra 2 days ago. I have now stared 20mg Clexane by injection in my tummy once a day (very easy to do as it comes all prepared - but ouch it hurt!), utrogestan pessaries twice a day (up my front bottom not my rear like the progesterone I took before!) and 500mg calcium supplements. My prednisolone has also increased from 10mg daily to 20mg.

Loui


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Great news Loui, good luck for tomorrow. Lots of        coming ur way.

Wish I could do personals like that lol.

Isaac is sleeping well, he has his last drink about 7.15 and then I lay him down in his cot and walk out, I don't hear anything from him until the morning when he wakes  up about 6.30, comes into bed with me and watches the teletubbies and tweenies lol.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

loui good luck today for et   

Rachel congrats on pupo. Look after yourself  

Hi everyone, will try come back later kittyx xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Goodluck for ET today loui


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Good luck today Loui  

keep forgetting to ask you all if you would please sponsor me for my Race For Life. Its this Sunday at Castle Park, anything will help if you have a couple of spare pounds, its for a fantastic cause, Thanks guys

http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/nikolapenny

 

/links


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Good luck today loui


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

Loui - lots of luck today   

Lisa - how are you feeling today? Sorry you have to go through the stressful first weeks   we are here for you, like Cleo said I wouldn't recommend to scan too early because they won't be able to tell you much and it'll be more stressful, I think week 7 has better chances of a heartbeat than week 6. Hang on in there  

Debs - glad to see the counselling is going well, you're doing the right things. The adoption medicals should have been ok, thanks for asking,  because the GP said he couldn't see any problems.

Rachel - welcome home PUPO! Take it easy and hope the dreaded 2ww pass quickly for you, keeping everything crossed for you    I think my ticker must have been confused   I put there the initial visits we had, but now waiting to hear from SWs about the medicals and the references before they send us on the prep course.

Tricksy - well done to you and Cropi on the dressage.

Cathie - hope the shop buying process is going well.

Jo - glad to hear Isaac is sleeping properly, bless him watching TV with you  

Em - any dates from Bourne yet?

Spangle -   it's not easy going for these cycles, keeping everything crossed for you with this FET  

Anyone watched the 'Find me a Family' programme last night? Very interesting. With our very limited experience (we are so early on in the process) we thought it show quite well what the process was like. Daunting ... 

Rivka x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi everyone. Quick update from me - 2 grade 2 embies at 6 and 7 cells were put back this morning. For the first time ever I managed to see them both put in me and it was quite emotional. I now have a week signed off work and I will be putting my feet up. DH is going back to Wiltshire tomorrow night until the w/end and so his mum is coming to look after me from lunch time tomorrow. It should fun having her around - least of all because Pickle is at the stage where she is into everything - and MIL will have her 12 yr old black lab Ruby with her who will growl at Pickle because her eyesight and hearing isn't too good these days. Should be fun seeing Pickle put back in her place!

LOL,

Loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Congratulations Loui - You are now PUPO         enjoy your chill time and relax


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Afternoon all,

Loui/Rachel,           to our PUPO girls. Keeping everything crossed for you both.  Stay off those feet and veg out in front of the tv, you deserve to rest up.             flying your way  

Lisa - I know it's easy to say but try not to worry hon, when I had my transfer the nurse said she bled all through her PG.  I really think it's the bubbsies bedding on in and getting nice and snug. You look glowing in your b'day photos hon glad you had a lovely time x    

Piepig - glad to see you're back and you're feeling better honey, we missed you.    

Sorry not been on of late, after all the hassle with the water the broadband went down.   Been trying to sort out tx and it's all been doing my head in tbh.  Anyhoo, wanted to send my love and lots of       to everyone.

Love
Bx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all 

just a quicky as off to parent craft again tonight, last one. Its dh's birthday as well but we'll celebrating tom night and over the weekend. 

Loui - fab news hun on your embies!!!  Rest up now. 

Bhopes - hope you get tx sorted hun.

Love to all

Cleo xxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Thanks for your rea-ssurances ladies about the spotting but i'm still terrified   , constantly knicker checking the lot, crying at a drop of a hat was really hoping that i wouldn't go through this again,  i went from being on such a high to crashing down to earth with a BIG bang and i'm just praying      that history doesn't repeat itself      This is just horrible but i know that i will have to wait it out as last time they scanned me earlier and i had to wait it out for another 2 weeks to re-scan which was even worse  

Loui - Your PUPO hun -  

B - Are you planning treatment with Isis again?

Rivka - I was watching that program last night and it was really interesting, that panel meeting looked scarey though, did it make you feel anymore confident in the process?  Its on every night this week 

Tricksy - I'll sponser you 

Be back later
Love Lisa xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lisa -


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

loui congrats on being pupo. Take it easy 

Lisa hope you're ok. Thinking of you

Tricksy i wouldve sponsered you but one of my very cllose friends is doing race and i have promised to sponser her. It all goes in the same pot in the end tho. I did it last year but was too late to sign up this year. Good on you for doing it tho.

Sorry for the short post, I'm just off to fat club to weigh in then having a nice pedicure. Speak soon, love to all kittyx xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Loui - congrats on being PUPO!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Loui~ CONGRATS ON BEING PUPO!!!!!! Wishing you all the luck in the world          

Sam xXx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Just popping on quickly to say   to Loui on joining me in PUPO status - sending your embies lots of   and      and enjoy your week at home    

Back on laters with more personals...


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

Lisa -     it's such a worrying time I know, there's not a lot I can say but just keep the PMA and remember that if it's just spotting then so many pg women have it and go on to have healthy babies. You know where I am if you want a chat, any time  
The panel does look really daunting on those programmes on TV (I watched most of last night too). I think it does make me feel more sure about wanting to adopt, even older kids (one girl they showed just broke my heart to think she's waiting for a family and I could have had her, she was looking so much like me, even DH said so  ). But hey ho, it's a waiting game.

Loui - congratulations on being PUPO and lots of    

Cleo - hope your physio appt is coming soon and will help you with the pain  

Rachel - help you are relaxing at home and that 2ww is not driving you  

Hello everyone else,

Rivka x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi fellow PUPO lady - how are you doing? Keeping your feet up? Are you as bored as me? Hope you are doing OK.

Lisa - hang on in there hun - I'm sure all the advice to scan on week 7 is the correct advice - keeping everything crossed for you. Have you had any more spotting? xxx

Cleo - ever since you mentioned about buying the travel system I can't help but look and critique all the yummy mummie's prams whenever they pass me!!! I hope you are pleased with yours. Where are you and DH eating tonight to celebrate his birthday?

B - how are you doing? Are you thinking of cycling at ISIS again or at a London clinic close to work?

Rivka - great news that the adoption medicals all went well. Big hugs to you and DH. I too watched the adoption program last night (I missed the Mon one) with great interest. It really does give a good idea of what hurdles everyone has to go through. Don't worry about the panel being daunting - I'm sure the viva's DH and you went through will stand you in good stead. I think I know which girl you were talking about - was she the gorgeous one sitting on a swing? My heart goes out to her xxx  

Debs - glad to see you are posting again - we missed you x I hope the weather is good for your camping trip!

Cathie - I think you mentioned you might be coming up to a food festival in Leeds sometime? Is that still happening? It will be great to see you! How is the purchasing of the coffee shop going? And how is the Mod training going - what is the process of becoming a Mod? 

LittleMo - how are you and your beautiful boys doing?

Cleo - very well done for your 1st rosette! I bet that takes pride of place - where have you put it?

Hi Kitty - bet you would still rather be in Oz still! I hope you have settled into normal routine easily.

Hi Shelley - how are you doing hun?

Hello to everyone else! Hope you are all well?

Nothing to report my end. My clexane jabs seem to be getting less painful now I've got the hang of them. What's really strange is that I am getting up 3-4 times in the night for a wee - and that's not like me at all. I can't work out what's causing it because I am not drinking more in the evening than I normally do - and each time I go I seem to have a full bladder - wierd! 

Loui x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui - congrats on being PUPO.   for a big fat BFP at the end of your 2ww. The boredom is a killer isn't it? I signed up to Tesco dvd rental lately which I love. They often do a free 2 week trial so you could get a load of free movies for the 2ww then give it up at the end  

The show is in Harrogate in late November. We're still going, I think. Coffee shop moving along. Dh has had a career break provisionally approved so is a v happy bunny. 

Moderating is on the job training really. I have some threads on the ICSI board which I look after  and I think if I do an ok job after a trial period (quite a while thankfully) I get made up to a proper mod. There's some training boards too which are really good. I'm really enjoying it though still finding my feet.

Rachel - welcome home, and congrats on being PUPO too.   coming your way too. 

Lisa   sorry you're getting worried about things. It must be so frustrating to not be able to do anything for a few more weeks. 

Rivka - glad the medicals were ok. How are you doing at the moment? And your mum?

Tricksy - congrats on the dressage. 

Cleo - how was the parent craft last night?

Julia - how are the boys?

Em - you ok?

Shelley - hope you're feeling better. Glad you had a good time in Barcelona.

Kitty - so, you're thinking about moving down under? I'd love it, though I think we'd prob look at NZ, as it's just so much more relaxed down there. 

B - how are you?

Debs - have fun camping. 

SamM - congrats on the wedding. Hows the little one?

Hello to everyone else? SOrry if I've missed you.I really should be out doing choc but am delaying unecessarily. Did a night last night after having spent the day on my food hygeine course which was really dull in places. Really just want to crawl under the duvet with a book but I know that would just make me feel worse and I have loads to do.

take care all

Cathie x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all

Sorry I have been absent for a while. I have been SO busy. I am trying to do a bit more work, as it is James' birthday coming up and we are off to Legoland and then on holiday in June so it is going to be an expensive few weeks. Top tip for everyone - save up for the kids' birthdays cos parties cost a fortune!! Also trying to arrange a surprise party for my parents' birthdays - I don't know where to start really! 

Lisa, I hope you are not stressing too much about the spotting. It must be hard for you, having to wait for the scan. I remember wishing for a window in my tummy so I could reassure myself from time to time. I hope you and DH are okay. You are doing really well hun, hang on in there!

Rachel, congratulations on being PUPO!! I am so glad that it all went well for you, and you managed to have a lovely anniversary in Vienna too. I would love to go back there one day. Hope the 2WW is not driving you nuts.

Likewise to you Louie, many congratulations to you too. I am really hoping and praying that you both get a BFP very soon!

Tricksy, so so sorry to hear about DH's job. Sorry to hear too that he is unwell - I hope he picks up soon, poor thing. How are you feeling about your treatment? I am hoping that with all these new meds you will achieve a BFP too. Congratulations on your horse riding skills (is Stressage really a word or are you mixing stress with Dressage?!!?) Sorry, I know absolutely bugger all about horses!

Cleo, happy birthday to your DH for yesterday. I hope he had a lovely birthday evening, listening to the tales of childbirth! Have you finished your course now? 

Shelley, sorry you are feeling crap babe. Hope it passes soon. I love seeing pics of you on ********, looks like you had a fab evening. 

Em, thanks for your text today. Sorry I won't be around but hope to catch up with you soon.

Jo Jo, sorry I have not replied with dates for a cuppa. I am so busy this month but hope to be able to meet you soon.

Rivka, I am loving those programmes, and always have a good cry during them (watch them on my own, DH would not understand, even though he was adopted). I feel so sorry for some of those children, especially the sibling groups - it saddens me to think that there are perfect parents out there for them somewhere but they just have to wait. I am so glad that both programmes have had a good outcome, and will definately watch the rest of the programmes.

Cathie, how do you find enough hours in the day to do all that you do? I am glad that the coffee shop is going through, and it is a good omen that you are both so excited about it - I am sure it will be a huge success (although hopefully you will still have time for meet ups etc). 

Kitty, are you looking forward to your birthday? It is great being 40, just ask Lisa!! Although saying that, I am going greyer by the day - thank god for hair dye!!

PiePig, I hope the weather cheers up for your camping trip. When are you off? 

Sorry guys, gotta go and start the tea. James has a friend over and they are arguing over what to play. Alex has a croupy cough so I am a bit worried about him at the mo, but apart from that all is good.

Hi to everyone else. Will try and get to do personals later.

Hope you are all okay.

Love ya xxx

PS:  I have not forgotten about phoning that place in Ipswich about the Crimbo party - it is on my list!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hey girls, couple of quick questions for those who are on similar drugs to those I'll be on....

when did you start the aspirin?

when did you start the clexane?

when did you start the steroids?

my instructions say start aspirin 2-4 weeks before ET and continue until 20wk gestation, steroids start 2 days before ET and continue till 12 weeks weaning off gradually, and clexane start 2 days before ET and continue until 12 weeks.  Just wanted to compare. also what are the storage requirements and shelf-life of clexane like?

thanks muchly 

back tomomorrow xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Debs - Going on this cycle cos i can't remember on my others  

I started aspirin a week before EC - carry on until 12 weeks

I started steroids when i started the HRT which would work out two weeks before EC - carry on until 12 weeks

I started clexane 1 day before ET - carry on until 12 weeks

The clexane has no storage requirements and its got good use by dates on (like all the other drugs) also the clexane comes pre-filled so no drawing up- a lot easier

Hope this helps
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Piepig - sounds like your protocol is v similar to mine. I started 75mg aspirin when I started stimming - but was told stop at least the day before EC. Like you have been told I started steroids and clexane 2 days after EC and will continue both until at least 12 weeks (and will be weaned of the cleaxane). I was also on viagra until a day before EC.

Loui


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Debs, I normally have Clexane from Stimming right the way through to test date, never had Prednisolone before but if you search on here I found that a lot of girls do take it from stimming on a slightly lower dosage and then increase from transfer. With the asprin I have been taking if for about a month now, maybe longer. I am trying to sort my drugs out with Isis at the moment as I need them by next weekend. Gidon was still to sign them off and I have been chasing. Have to say that Isis were great at returning calls yesterday and both Fiona and Kate rang me to explain what was happening. Apparently Gidon does not want me to take Viagra now (he was not keen during our chat as he thought it did not good whatsoever)  and he said that I will take the Clexane and Prednisolone from transfer. I explained that I've always had Clexane from stimming before so want it from then this time as well and would rather take the Pednisolone from stimming too. I am already on the asprin so thats fine. Fiona or Kate are meant to be coming back to me today with info. I really really don't want skip on the drugs as I so want this one to work and I have/did have a good feeling about it. I'd rather get everything thrown at this one and have a good result rather than going at it half heartedly, it not working and having to do it again    I just want it all!!!! 

Lisa - how are you feeling hun? have the spotting stopped 

Loui - hope that you're taking it easy hun?? 

Julia - Stresage is a made up word   yep dressage can be stressful so its known as stressage!! 

Liz - bless Faith clapping at the horses at Badders   the great thing about Si being so poorly on Saturday was that I had the old red button on from 11am to 5pm   fanbloodytastic, i watched the whole thing   

Sorry for lack of personals.....again....having a really crap time at the moment, everything I though bloody well breaks....the car went wrong again this morning then 45 mins later decided to work again, but its going to the garage tomorrow and I don't want it back until its fixed   Alf did Cropi for me this morning as I was running late for work and she buggered off half way through having her rug changed so it out in a stable rug (not waterproof at all!)

I'm nipping to Sainsburys, I need some comfort food   

love to you all xxx


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Rachel and Loui -    for 2ww and hope you manage to keep yourselves amused.

Lisa - how are you feeling? has the spotting stopped? 

Debs - like Tricksy, I had aspirin from d/regging or before (can't remember) and Clexane from stimming, and was told to go until wk 12 initially, but then another time was told to do Clexane until wk 30something (can't remember). Never did steroids, sorry. Sending lots of    your way for the coming cycle. Hope you enjoy your camping trip!

Julia - sounds like you'll have a fab time with all these parties and holidays. I agree with you about the sibling groups in the TV programme, it does make you wonder why SWs take so long to place children until they get to that age, when people I know of our generation (like your DH) were placed as tiny babies. Surely that's better for everyone concerned? Having said that I loved the family who adopted the 10 years old on programme last night, he seemed so attached to them and was happy which was so lovely.

Tricksy - hope you got some nice comfort food and that Gidon will be back with answers shortly. Don't blame you for wanting all the meds possible to make sure this time is the one. Except if he has a v good reason for a change which would make your chances better, I would insist if I were you.

Cathie - I hope you found some time to relax last night, take care - you are always working too hard! I'm not doing too bad, have some really off days every few days but coping most of the time. I think I'm too tired to think most days ... Mum is coping better, thanks for asking, she's finding more people to talk to and increasing her support network which is good.

Cleo - happy belated birthday!

Shelley, Em - hope you are ok?

Rivka x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just popping on with some personals.

Lisa -     that all will be OK for your scan next week hun.  I am sure there is nothing anyone can say that will stop you worrying because I know I would be the same  , but hope that it comes round really quick so that you can be reassured that all is well with your little one(s).

Debs - will   that the sun comes back out next week for your holiday - hope that it fits in nicely with your tx too so you are nice and relaxed before you start. Where in Norfolk are you going? We had a lovely time when we went last year.  In answer to your questions, I started the baby aspirin as soon as I started the HRT to build up my womb lining (about 2.5 weeks before EC) and then the steroids (full dose) and Clexane once the ARGC had my immune retest results back (just over a week before the donor's EC).  As Lisa says Clexane has no particular storage requirements and does not need to go in the fridge and is in date for at least the next year.

Cleo - thanks for my joint award with Debs!   I am very proud!   Hope DH had a nice birthday.

Loui - how are you getting on on the Utrogestan?  Lisa and I are both on this as well but it is in tablet form which can be used internally or orally.  It is making me very tired and light headed at times that I almost feel quite drunk (whichever way I take it).  I have to confess though that apart from at my light headed moments when I often have an afternoon nap I haven't really been taking my own advice and am trying to keep quite busy (although avoiding lifting/running etc) as I know if I start getting bored that is when I go a bit  

JoJo - glad Isaac is still sleeping well.

Rivka - I'm planning to watch the 'Find Me a Family' programmes on playback at some point in the next few days.  My sister told me that a couple of the social workers on the programme have come across as very negative   which I think is a shame if they are trying to encourage more people to adopt.

Bhopes - sorry to hear about all the hassle you have been having lately  .  Hope you get things sorted especially with your tx  

Cath - good news about DH getting his career break approved and that the coffee shop is moving along .  Glad you are enjoying the moderating too.  Is it time we sorted another dog walk BTW?  Let me know if you are free at any point.

Julia - hope Alex's cough goes soon.

Tricksy - hope you have managed to get all your drugs sorted with the ISIS.  I don't blame you for wanting to be on it all from the start - after all it can't hurt and as you said better to have it than regret not doing so later.  BTW I still haven't sorted my test date - think I am burying my head in the sand as I know I should have rang the ARGC by now but am a bit scared to test at all as if it is a BFN I know that all my hopes will be shatterred as I really don't know what else we could try after this cycle.

Emma - good luck tomorrow for your consult  

Hello to everyone else  .  I'm off now to do my Zita West IVF CD - I thoroughly recommend it, if anyone else is thinking of getting one, and do think it helps me feel more positive about things and is quite relaxing - far more than acupuncture ever did (which I have given up on this time).

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Afternoon all,

Sorry I've not been on of late, been having a few problems trying to organise tx and finding the IF demons getting to me a bit (DH and I had a bit of a barney last weekend).  But am thinking of you all and sending            to everyone  

Lisa - how you doing honey?  Hope the spotting has eased and you're feeling calmer about things. When's your scan?  (sorry if I've missed the date)  

Rachel/Loui - how's the 2WW going?  Hope you're treating yourselves to some lurrrvely lie ins and some pampering    Afternoon naps sound bliss  

Tricksy - hope ISIS have come back to on your meds, hon.  Sorry you've had a lot on your plate lately, hope things start to get better soon     coming your way.

Rivka - how are you?  hope your ok, has the homeopath remedies helped?  Watched the first adoption programme on Monday but recorded the others.  It really did make me think that so much is involved, especially the panel interview.  It's mad though as you say there are loving homes out there for these little ones and both the mum & dad and the children have to wait so long. x

Cath - that's fab news on the shop and on DH having a career break!  When do you think you'll be up and running?  Sorry I've no idea how these things take to come about. Am so pleased for you that it's worked out that you can stay local too x

Little Mo - sounds like it's all full on for you at the moment.  Hope you have a lovely time on your hols   hope there's lots of sunshine x

Shelley - hope you're ok honey?  

Piepig - how you doing?  Have a lovely holiday, hope the weather improves for you.  x

Kitty - hope all is well with you and that we can catch up with you soon  

Cleo - Not long to go now!  Hope things are easing up at work for you x

Angel - hope you have a good appointment and can start tx soon      coming your way honey x

Jo-Jo/Liz/Shortie/Cvru/ - hope you're all well     to anyone I've missed  

Out of interest I was reading on another board that a glass of red grape juice a day can act like a mild aspirin, just wondered if anyone else had come across that and whether it's true?  

lots of     to everyone

Love Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Yet another me post, sorry for the rush but my hairdresser will be here in 10 mins and I'm getting myself in a right state  

I rang Isis about an hour ago as Sarah had not come back to me, not a problem though as I had 2 messages fully explaining it would all be sorted out for next week but I wanted to know what was happening with the drugs so called. I spoke to Julie who said that the prescription was there ready, Gidon had prescribed as we discussed except the Presnisolone, he's prescribed Dexamethasone 1mg instead, I nearly cried when Julie told me this as 20mg of Pres against 1mg of Dex to me said it was going to fail and I said to her that it was not worth taking 1mg   she said she didn't know about the drug but said it was a steriod and I could call Gidon tomorrow to talk to him about it. He has researched it and discussed it with a collegue who uses it so don't get upset and speak to him tomorrow, which I will. I've just searched on here and a few peeps have used it including Rachel, so please Rachel put my mind at rest.

Got myself in a right pickle and  

Hairdresser is here so got to go, back later xx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Tricksy,

   don't panic hun - while I was cycling at the ARGC it seemed to me a lot more people there were on Dexamethasone than Prednisolone anyway and I think in Dr Beer's book from what I remember he actually recommends it over Prednisolone in terms of its ability to reduce the NK cell activity.  For me while I was on my first cycle they put me on Dexamethasone to start with at the 1 mg dose which was on the basis of the NK cell assay they had taken the month before.  However while stimming they then retested me before I had the IVIG and found that although my CD 56% markers (which was the NK cell marker that was originally high) had dropped to within the normal range and the activity levels (killing power of the NK cells) dropped to normal ranges, my CD 3% marker had shot up while stimming to well over the normal range and they then told me, presumably because of this, I had to change to Prednisolone 10 mg after ET.  Of course I confess I do not fully understand all of this stuff as it goes well over my head   and do not recall meeting or seeing anyone else posting that they had to change their steroid halway through so I am probably not your typical case.  This time around when I got retested I have not seen my results (I will probably ask for a copy at some stage) so don't know what markers were high but when they got the results they just put me on 20 mg Pred and a double dose of Clexane (I was only on one injection a day last time).  The problem it seems to me, is that your immune system changes all the time, so without being tested it is impossible to know which steroid and at which dose would be best for you anyway, so the fact that Gidon has chosen one over the other I guess he has his reasons for and knowing him he has probably done his own research on this and thinks it will give you the best chance     .
Hope I have helped and not confused things,
love Rachel xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Rachel that is great info and has put my mind at rest   My poor hairdresser, who is also my friend thankfully, was greeted with me bursting into tear while make a cup of tea and then when Si came home I started bawling again   I am sure that Gidon has chosen Dexamethasone for a good reason and I will still speak to him tomorrow to find out why. I think I just paniced that I was not getting what I expected and thought that he was backing out of giving me a proper dose of steriods   he obviously isn't and I feel terrible for thinking that, if that makes sense. I was just feeling so positive about this cycle and I think that the stressful week has just taken its toll and that was the straw that broke the camels back so to speak. Thanks again for your support    how are you feeling?? when is your test date


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Hope everyones ok,  nothing to report from me really, things are still the same, got one more week until my scan and very scared,  had crampy pains today (feels a bit like trapped wind) so just   that it is nothing sinister and that things are just stretching or something - anyone else had this? and  that the next week goes by quickly but reading up on the threads spotting/bleeding seems to be really common near enough all the girls that i was cycling with on the Reprofit board has had it    Just scarey.

Tricksy - Don't panic and get yourself in a state tonight hun speak to Gideon tomorrow i'm sure he knows his stuff and you have always had faith in him and his knowledge - trust him hun    

B - Sorry hun i've not heard about the red grape juice but its worth a go if you like it anyway - can't do you any harm.  Sorry you had a barney with DH     hope things are ok now hun    My scans a week today   

Rachel - Hope the Zita West CD helped and you are nice and relaxed zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.  Sticky Vibes                

Loui - Sticky Vibes to you to hun             Are you enjoying MIL waiting on you?

Julia - You sound mega busy with all the party planning,  how old will James be?  the hols sounds great too not too long to wait either 

Rivka - Hope your ok hun and the homepath remedies are helping,  I taped last nights episode of the adoption programme so will catch up but it is heartbreaking watching all those little children and so sad that the older children get passed up,  Glad to hear that your Mum is doing a bit better its such early days for you all    

Emms - Where are you?

Kitty - How you doing - still mega busy at work?

Cath - You sounds maxed out too    

Cleo - Hope parent craft went well and that DH had a happy birthday - what have you planned?

Shelley - You alright hun ?

Think i've got everyone lots of love
Lisa xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

sorry to just pop on, but wanted to say thanks to everyone for all the info about their start times etc for the drugs I am gonna be on  

have a fab weekend everyone, and as i won't be able to get on next week at all will someone please text me the news froms lisas scan, thanks xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all,

Tricksy sorry you're having such a hard time. this truly must be the most stressfull thing anyone can do. I hope Gidon sorts things for you. sending you    

Rachel hope you are ok, can you give me details of that cd you mentioned from zita westrr. I was going to start accupunture again but really didn't like it so any other help would be good 

Piepig have got a date to start your next tx? Hope you have a good time camping. Hopefully the weather will cheer up.

Bhopes hope you are ok. It's so difficult making decisions re tx. I can't decide what to do. One day i want to go to isis asap, the next day i'm leaving it to fate but i'm goona wait til after my birthday to make the final decision. Money might be the decing factor tho 

Lisa how are you? hope you are keeping ok and not over doing it  

Loui hope youre ok   

Cath hopefullly see you soon for the choccy party 

Cleo how are you?

Rivka i have not seen any of the adoption progs but it has certainly sparked alot of conversation. Hope you are ok.

Little mo how are you and boys doing? I'm swinging between looking forward to what 40 brings but dreading it at the same time. Know what you mean about the grey hairs. I nearly couldn't go otu the house last week  Even tho i'm in  the salon alot i'm too busy sorting everyone elses grey hairs out to get mine done. Luckily i managed a sneaky 5 mins last week to throw a colour on 

Shelley how are you? You busy at work?

Em how's things?

Hi liz, jojo,crvu, shortie. hope i haven't forgotten anyone else.

Dh out at band practise tonight getting ready for his stint at the party! so i'm catching up on odd jobs! Exciting eh!

Love kittyx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Quicky as I am at work, Lisa & Rachel thank you for sponsoring me in my race for life


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

kitty - not got a start date yet, AF came yesterday so we are now trying to work out whether we can go this cycle or not or whether it clashes with our rhodes holiday, also still trying to sort out getting back on the NHS waiting list and seeing how long the wait for that is, cos if its not too long we'll wait for that.  hopefully will know more weds.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Debs   Good luck with getting your treatment sorted out xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Piepig - good luck with getting on the NHS list quickly. 

Tricksy - have pm'd you. Hope your day is going better than yesterday. 

Rachel - I just typing that I'm free most of next week for walkies but then realise that Mon, tues and Weds are all tied up now   Am free Thurs and Fri, and probably for a bit on Sunday (this coming one) too. Let me know when is best for you.

Loui - how are you doing?

Lisa -   You're over the longest bit of the wait. Not that that helps much. 

Can't stop - choc to make   Would much rather head back to bed and finish my book. If I don't get back on, hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tricksy - I hope Gidon gives you all the info you need  . Have you had your NK cell activity tested? I don't mean to pry but I didn't think you had and so I am surprised Gidon is able to prescribe steroids and a dose without finding out whether you have high activity or not. Either way I hope his words are soothing for you.

Rachel - I have a test day - 27th May (but I'm only telling you guys - I don't want pressure or hassle/stress from DH's or my family). Have you been getting AF-like pains? Mine started yesterday and I'm worried that it may be all over already. I know the cleaxane will stop AF coming - but I though it would also stop AF-like pains. I don't think I had them this early on any of my 3 previous cycles - all pains started on week 2 each time.

Lisa - not long till your scan - hang in there. I didn;t see the Find a Family program on the listings last night so I think I have probably missed it grrrrrr.

Does anyone have the Zita West relaxation CD Rachel mentioned? Would I be able to borrow it pse for the next coupe of weeks? I think I am in need of some serious calming... - or Rachel would you mind making a copy of yours for me? I will pm my address to anyone who can help. 

Sorry for no more personals,

Loui


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Faith at playgroup this morning,so thought I'd come and say hi to you all.

Lisa:
Like you say spotting is common they say it can be old blood from period. The cramping sounds like growing pains and increased wind was one thing I had  

Loui and Rachel;
How is the 2ww going hope you are not going to mad.      for a bfp for you both.

Tricksy;
Sorry they confussed you at Isis, Gideon should have emailed you about it. Hope you speak to him and he can put your mind at ease.

Little mo:
Sounds like you have a very busy couple of weeks. Are you having a party at home or hiring some where? 

Samonthemoon:
Hope the your wedding went well? How is Isabelle is she weaning well?

Cleo:
Not long till you finish work now is it hun, Bet you can't wait!!!

Cathie:
Is the shop going through as quickly as they want it to? Hope you can get it ready for the summer.

Rivka:
I have been watching the program to. It is a good insight into what happens. Although it does make it look like it goes through quickly when in reality it takes ages.

Debs:
Great news on getting started again, hope you can fit it in this cycle.

Em:
How are you, Hope your cons appiontment goes well and you can get started when you want.

Kitty:
I know what you mean about the money with treatment, sad that it has to come to that really. I'm sure 40 will bring you lots of luck.

Jojo,
Issac sounds like he is doing really well with his sleep must be great for you to have a good night sleep.

Sam2007:
Don't no if you still read, but hope your family is well.

Bhopes:
Tx is a very stressful time for both of you, thats one of the reasons why dh and I thought we would not go through it again because it really stretched our relationship last time. But to get your dream it is totally worth it and i'm sure your dreams will come true.

Shelley:
How are you doing hun? Hope you are enjoying your self and relaxing with dh.

Shortie,crvu hope you are both well. Sorry if I missed you 

take care
liz xx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Happy Friday everyone!    Hope the sun comes out after that rain this morning.

Tricksy -     Hope Gidon can ease your worries honey.  Don't fret about being upset, it's natural that you want to give this your best shot and want all the meds/tx to be as you had discussed.  I'm sure Gidon will come good. x

Piepig - I'll PM you honey x

Lisa - hey that's really good your scan is next week, will be here before you know it. Keep up the PMA you're doing brilliantly    

Kitty - lovely to hear from you, it is really hard to know what to do re tx.  Did you have any useful feedback from ISIS last time you were there?  Would you go elsewhere?  That's been a bit of a dilemma for me but we've decided to stick with ISIS for this next go.  I've got more & more grey hairs these days too - just don't know where do they come from!    

Cath - hope you have some time to finish your book, it's lovely to finish a good book (I'm a bit of a fits and starts reader so don't get round to finishing many but when I do it's great). Have a lovely weekend x

Loui - could the cramps be implantation do you think?  Try to keep rested and calm      coming to you x

 to everyone else, hope you''re all ok.  

Have finally got an appointment back at ISIS so fingers crossed we can start a cycle soon.  CGH had messed up my bloods so really not very happy with them. Am thinking of going for a private smear test too as been having pain and discomfort, GP won't do one until it's my regular NHS turn  .  Has anyone had one locally?  Not sure where to go you see.

Have a lovely weekend everyone, hope to catch up soon.

Bx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning,

got loads to do and i'm sgtill sat in my pj's!! Supposed to be going out at half twelve and haven't done any jobs!!   Oh well.

Tricksy - i hope Giddon manages to put your mind at rest hun. I don't know anything about the drugs you're taking, but you have a lot of confidence in Giddon, he will do what's right by you. I think sometimes we read so much and make our own minds up about what we should be doing but really he is the expert (iykwim) You'll be fine, hope you get your PMA back, sending some to top you up in the meantime               

Lisa - cramps like period pains are all normal hun, i had them loads right up til about 12 weeks and then they still came back after that. All very off putting but normal! Hang in there, not long.      

Piepig - have a fun week hun, hope the weather improves. Hope you get back on the NHS list soon.

RAchel/loui - hope you're not going too mad!!    

Liz - got 4 teaching weeks left and a half term in between, so really i finish in 5 weeks time. Can't bloody wait!! I'm tired now and feel very big!

Bhopes - have never had a private smear hun. Have you mentioned your concerns to the dr?? Can they not suggest something else if they don't think you need a smear? Saying that i don't hold much faith in drs when it comes to gyno probs. I had loads of pain on my left side for years, some days i couldn't put weight on that side. Anyway after numerous internals all by my dr he concluded i was ovulating more on one side. When we had IF probs and i saw a proper gyno and had my lap, they dx endo and my ovary on my left hand side was atached to my pelvic wall! Sorry, just realised that that might not make you feel any better   Anyway, my advice perservere and get them to do something!!! 

Right i gotta go!!

Love to all Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Bhopes, I know the Oaks Hospital do private smears via their GP's (Dr Henderson and Dr Parry) although Dr Parry has his own practice I notice www.doctorparry.com. They are both Colchester GPs. Hope this helps. Can't think of anywhere else at the mo that does private smears.

Gotta go and collect James now so will be back later if I can manage it - meeting my friend this weekend and we are off to see Joseph with Gareth Gates tomorrow. Gordon hates that kind of thing so gonna have a girly weekend without him!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just popping on to see how everyone is.

Tricksy - glad I helped a bit yesterday and wasn't too confusing! Hope Gidon can reassure you a bit more about the steroids if you speak to him today.

Julia - have a great weekend with your friend watching Gareth!

Kitty - the link for that CD is as follows:
http://www.zitawest.com/product_details.php?section=0&id=56

Lisa - sounds to me like all your symptoms are good ones hun!

Loui - have texted you about that CD too. I have been having the odd AF type pain since about day 8 I think but it is just impossible to know if it can be good or bad news (and also if I am imagining it and it is wind!   ). Are you sure that the Clexane will stop AF coming though? I thought that was for blood flow and it is the progesterone which stops the bleeding?

Bhopes -when is your appointment at the ISIS - that you can cycle again soon and that you are able to sort out that smear (although would be personally a bit anoyed if I had to pay for that privately and agree with Cleo that you should persist with your GP).

Cath - I could probably do next Thursday after work for a little walkies if that fits in with you? We are away next weekend (hope it is not bad timing if I get a BFN) and are busy this w/e now.

Debs - have a great week away

Cleo - hope you're having a nice day off work

Rivka - was lovely to see you earlier for that cuppa - hope you got everything sorted at the library.

 to everyone else. What are you all up to on the weekend? We have got 3 friends from Wales coming to stay from tonight which I hope will be a good thing in distracting me from the TWW craziness although will have to use the old "I'm on antibiotics' routine as they are all big drinkers! I've already hidden all my drugs away.

Bye for now,

loads of love, Rachel xxx

/links


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi guys, quick one from me...

Loui - Rachel is right, Clexane thins your blood therefore helping it flow, it won't stop AF but progesterone would (I think)

Bhopes - if you are having pain and discomfort I would ask your GP to do swabs to check for any infection. If that doesn't show anything I would ask for a referral to see gynea. A smear test would only check for changes in the cells of your cervix not anything else. Most early changes in cells on the cervix people don't feel any symptoms and in the later stages of cellular changes you get bleeding in between periods or after intercourse. If you have either of those things and tell your GP they will do a smear, if you don't, then a smear won't really help you. Hope this helps,

C x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening everyone    Hope that you are all ok?? 

Loui - I have not had immune tests done for NK cells but my APA is an autoimmune disorder and I have losts of the symptoms of high NK cells...... or rather it would perfectly explain my 3 failed perfect blast cycles. I could of been the case study in the book, at least that is how I interpert it. Gidon can prescribe the steriods, the same as any consultant can if they think that they will help. He has discussed my case with a collegue (who works at a very large clinic) of his that uses steriods in his treatments and does believe in them, he discussed me with him before he agreed to let me have them. My negative cycles are a total mystery as I have great blasts, no fragmentation, great lining and no reasons for failure.....apart from extraordinary bad luck. Just to ditto what the others have said Clexane is a blood thinner, it will not stop your af from coming, not that it is!!! the Gestone or botty bullets help but if af is coming, its coming, nothing will stop it   

Cvru - hi hun, how are you?? when are you starting to cycle, have you got dates yet?? 

Rachel - no hun you didn't confuse me at all, it was very helpful, thank you xxx I did speak to Gidon this morning, he rang me when he came back from theatre. He is so so lovely and never makes me feel like the total pain in the **** that I am   he tells me off for apologising for hassling him too   me hassle anyone naaahhhh    He explained that he had spoken to his collegue and he prefers Dexamethasone to Prednisolone, not sure of the reason but it apparently works well, so fingers crossed it does the job for me. Not sure where I heard/read it but 1mg of Dexamethasone is equivalant to 10mg of Prednisolone I think? Think I need to borrow the Is Your Body Baby Friendly again from someone....or just get my own     How are you feeling?? 

Julia - so are you and your mate going with Gareth Gates to see Joseph (like in a little threesome  ) or you and your mate going to see Joseph and Gareth Gates is in it?? (lot less exciting  ) have a great day hun, are you going up to Covent Garden first?? I love nosing around there and having a bite to eat before we go to the theatre, great fun 

Cleo - hope that you had a nice lunch today with your friend   you are very right, we read up so much and I certainly get in my head what I 'need' but as you say Gidon is the expert and I wholly & truly believe that he wants us to get a BFP just as much as we do. He does really care and I trust him, he has gone to a lot of trouble to get info on the drugs and stuff so I must take his advice   how are you feeling now?? 

Bhopes - get your butt back down the docs, ask to see a different doctor  and see if they will refer you for a check up. If not make an appt at the Oakes to see a Gynea, Mr Evans Jones is the nuts in my opinion, he is lovely and for £100 he will see you, examine you and hopefully put your mind at rest. I saw him privately and he will, if needed then transfer you onto his nhs list. Hope you get to the bottom of it hun xxx

Liz - great to hear from you hun, ahh bless Faith at playgroup   how did that happen!!! where has the time gone, amazing really. Good luck with your next tx, have you got an appt yet?? 

Cath - how did the choc making go today, hope that you got done what you wanted?? have you got a busy weekend ahead? are you on track for the shop in June? oohh lots of questions      big hugs coming your way  

Debs - have a fab weekend hun, think that J is missing you already going by his ** status  

Kitty - thanks for the pm hun, already in the diary and the answer is yes from me and Si. Hope you realise how priviliged you are me going out in Southend!  


Lisa - hey windy pants hows things today    hope that you are ok and trying to relax. it is totally normal to get cramps and windy pains, also totally normal to be neurotic and panicy about every twinge   I do believe I remember Cleo saying that the next few weeks are even worse than the 2ww!! sorry probably not made you feel much better eh   

Rivka, Jojo, Em - hope that you guys are all ok too??    

My day has sort of been better today, I spoke to Gidon as I said and that made me feel better, I got an awful lot done at work today and a lot of pressure has now been taken off me next week as all of the Inland Revenue stuff is done (apart from one client, but hey thats better than 5!!) My car went into the garage and they can't find anything wrong with it, although they are not denying that it is a known problem. They have reset everything hoping that it sorts it out. I had a manic rush to get my Mums and my accounts done, Amber to the hairdressers and home again and back down the yard ready for a lesson at 3.30.....just managed it after nearly getting mown down by a cement mixer lorry   my friend then tells me that I've got the time wrong and my lesson was not until 5.15   what a numpty, now got it in the morning!! 

ok going to nip off, lots of love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi everyone - thanks for putting me straight about the clexane (you are all right that it is to prevent blood clotting - I just got my facts muddled - I'll blame the drugs!!!). However, one of the CARE nurses did say the 200mg twice a day utrogestan tablets I am putting up my fru-fru will prevent AF coming - although from what you are all telling me I am not sure now whether to believe her or not!

Tricksy - thank you for taking the time to explain things to me - I hope I didn't cause offense with my questions - I really didn't mean to. You can but Dr Beer's book online from Amazon for about £16 - I would send you mine but I am hoping and praying I will need to refer to it until the 20 week stage when I can stop all the meds         ! I hope you have a good lesson today - and well done you for working so hard to get your clients affairs up in order.

Rachel - how are you hun? I've been reading through the 2ww diaries to find out about AF pains - couldn't find much in the short space of time I looked - but I did find out about the 'dragging' pains some girls talk about - I'm sure now I know about them I keep imaging I am having them (I must be a hyperchondriac!) - but whatever I have (indegestion, AF pains, wind?) they do seem to be on my knicker line and on the front of my insides (maybe it's just the knocker elastic!!!!). Have you had these too?

Must go now - DH has made me breakfast.

Have a good weekend,

LOL,

Loui x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Liz6969~ Hey hun, thanks for asking.... wedding went really well!! Had an amazing day, just totally unforgetable   Isabelle is doing great thanks. She is eating well thankfully, meals and finger foods. We started weaning onto purees at 4 months and then as soon as she hit 6 months gave her finger food like sarnies & rusks ect. It has made her go off her milk a bit but i think thats pretty normal    Hope u & Faith are doing well?? Doesn't the time fly!!! 

Loui~ I had terrible backache & peroid pains b4 my BFP with Isabelle & also sopme very sharp shooting pains. Good luck sweetie  

Tricksy~ Sure you work wayyyyyy to hard sweetie   

Sam xXx


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Any of you watching the Eurovision? Quite a laugh. Or are the DHs hugging the remote for the footie?   Mine loves the Eurovision so no conflict there.

Rachel - was lovely to catch up with you, hope you have a great weekend with your friends.

Lisa -   thinking of you a lot, but really your signs are v good. What you describe looks like streching pains, these are a good thing, I always had them as long as the pg was developing. Hang on in there and the scan will put your mind at rest  

Tricksy - hope you speak to Gidon soon, but good that you had such useful advice from Rachel already.

B -   tx and everything to do with it is a real test for relationships, hope the nice weather is making you both feel better. I agree you should ask your GP for a smear if you have worries.

Kitty - you made me   about working in a salon and having only 5 min to do your hair, I'm sure you look fab now.

Liz - hope Faith is enjoying playgoup, I agree with you the adoption programmes made it look as if it takes quicker than it is ...

Julia - enjoy your girlie weekend.

Loui - I think AF like pains must be something from your meds because it is way too early, can it be the case? Keep up PMA.

Rivka x

Em / Shelley / Cathie - hope you are ok.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka - I'm glad I'm not the only one who loves Eurovision. It's normally so bad it's funny. I thought it wouldn't be as much fun without Terry Wogan this year but Graham Norton was good. Also liked the new voting system. Still some really obvious voting for neighbours but it didn't ruin it.

Tricksy - have fun at the Race For Life today. Good that it's not as hot as last year. Hope all the questions about the meds get sorted asap.

Lisa- how are you doing this weekend?  

Loui/Rachel - how are the PUPO girls?

Rachel - I can do next Thursday after work. I think there's a meet at the Crown that night at 7, which I don't think I can go to as mum arrives around then, but I can do a walk anytime before that.

SamM - glad you had a fab day. I saw a pic on the wedding thread. You looked gorgeous.

B - is it worth trying another GP to get some tests done? Our practice has so many you can easily go without seeing the same one twice if you don't want to.

Hello everyone else. Sorry I'm not keeping up much. It's our big market at Cressing Temple Barns this weekend and the impromptu trip to Derbyshire really put us under pressure to get everything done in time. Dh has left now for day 2 so I can relax. Sort of - need to get the housework finished before a friend comes to stay on Tuesday and tomorrow I'm driving back to Derbyshire in a van to collect dh's birthday present. Why do we do these things to ourselves! On a good note though, dh has had his career break approved so he's only got a couple more weeks to go   Looks like we may have to wait till mid June to get the shop sorted but it's still been pretty quick.

Must go, lots to do


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well i was just starting to feel a little bit confident in "being pregnant" as the spotting had stopped for a few days and got up this morning and its started again    Its just so scarey and Cleo your right this 3ww for a scan is 100% worse than any 2ww    I just so wanted this time to be different and to feel happy without being scared all the time.  At least its not long till thursdays scan but scared of going there and it all being over and theres nothing there its my biggest nightmare     Don't get me wrong i'm trying not to be negative but just when i start to feel a little bit confident something happens and i get scared all over again i think if i hadn't been in this position before i might feel better.........I don't know its so hard to put into words whats going through my "deranged" head right now  

Cath - Good luck at the Temple Barns today i didn't realise it was this weekend sorry,  Great news on DH's career break,  What have you got DH for his birthday and when is it?  Its not this Thursday the meet is it?  I thought it was the week after?

Cleo - How are you ?  Hope DH had a good birthday,  thank you for all your re-assurances hun   

Rivka - I watched some of Eurovision last night,  don't know how i managed it as we were out round Dh's mates house and i don't know how i did it but i persuaded two beefy blokes to watch the Eurovision    must have something to do with them drinking and me being hormonal  

Loui - Hang on in there hun      I had AF pains thoughout my 2ww and i had pains like ovulation pains down one side too,  wind all the things your describing so hope that makes you feel more confident - When do you test?   

Rachel - How are you?  Hope your having a good weekend with your friends - remember to use the "i'm not drinking cos i'm on antibiotics" chestnut  

Kitty - Thanks for your pm    Are you coming to the next meet up?

Tricksy - glad Gideon put your mind at rest,  Is it Race for Life today?  i thought it was June  

B - I would go back to your GP or get a private appointment hun if you are worried about things but try with the GP first why should you have to pay privately for that 

Julia - Is it this weekend your seeing Gareth?  Hope you have a great time

Em - Is it your appointment tomorrow at Bourn?  Good luck if it is  

Liz - Faith at playground - wheres the time gone?

Right better go and get dressed  
love Lisa xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

rain!!     Not good!

Having a lovely weekend. Had a friend ove yest who i hadn't seen for a while and she bought me some mother care vouchers, then saw MIL and FIL and they bought us a video camera!! So all in all very good. had dinner with the lovely Shelley and Greg, wich was a laugh so a good day all round.

Lisa - hun i'm sending you the biggest   ever. I know exactly what you are going through and it so tough. Our bodies and embies are amazing though and you really cannot tell what is going on in there, which is sooooo frustrating. I sat on that bed at my sirst scan telling Ken that i wasn't pregnant so just get on with it and put me out of my misery!! How wrong was i You hang on in there, i know its hard, all this waiting. I wish i could fast forward time for you hun.

Hello to everyone else.

Got loads of jobs to do, mum and dad on there way over for dinner and i'm still not dressed   I know i always seem to be in my pj's!!

Love cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - pj's are just sooooo comfortable. I live in mine on days off sometimes   Sounds like you're having a lovely weekend.

Tricksy - hope you didn't get too wet this morning. 

Lisa -   sorry the spotting has started again, we're all   for you for Thursday.  I think you're right about the meet. I keep forgetting that the bank holiday is early this year so the last Thurs of the month isn't till the week after


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hey ladies,

sorry for not being on very much,but i have alot going on at the mo and some very big decisions to make but hopefully good ones.had a lovely evening with vicky and richard laughed lots.and today we went to dedham for breakfast and then to town and got greg a lovely suit for my cousins wedding at the end of this month so spent lots today       right can i please have defo yes's for the bbq on the 7th of june really hope everyone can make it.

lisa,hunny been thinking about u lots and i really hope everything is good on thrusday but its so hard as cleo said we just dont no whats going on inside our bodys,i no its hard but keep up the pma hunny sending u a very big     .xxx

rachel and loui,how r u both doing on the 2ww when do u both testlots of luck to u both.   

hi to everyone hope ur all having a good weekend dont think i will make the meet at ardleigh when is itif its the thursday before the weekend of the 30th then i will not be there as im getting my nails and spray tan done at clarice house.well catch up soon.lots of love shell.xx


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

Lisa -   I really understand everything you're saying, it's so normal, you must be wishing the time away until Thursday. Thinking about you loads and sending     You know where I am if you want a chat, anytime.

Cathie - well done on DH's career break and things are really moving on quickly with the shop, that's great. Hope you didn't get too wet in Cressing, the weather is foul  

Shelley and Cleo - glad you had such nice weekends and were catching up.

Hello everyone else, hope you are enjoying the weekend. Saturday was very nice - we had a nice walk with SIL and her BF, but today I was in bed most of the day with a nasty tummy bug  and feeling quite sorry for myself


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Shelley - great to hear from you - I hope you get through your decision making processes as easily as possible. I casually slipped into conversation to DH just now that we had been invited to a BBQ in Colchester - and would you believe it - he said yes, we can come down for it - yey! Is that OK? 

Lisa - I really feel for you hun    

Cleo - I love PJ's too! They are SO comfy I get into mine as soon as I finish work each night!

I test a week on Wed, 27th May.

Loui xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

BBQ 7th June

Cleo & DH - choco rasp pav & veggie burgers
Louie & DH

Shelley i'm guessing you want us to bring a dish?? Thought i'd start a list to help!


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just popping on with a bit of a 'me' post I am afraid as I am struggling a lot right now and finding this bit of the TWW really hard and all the PMA I had when I returned from Brno seems to have disappeared.  Although it has been lovely having our friends staying with us (who I think managed to buy the antibiotic excuse), in retrospect it probably was not the best thing to do as it has meant that I haven't been able to talk to DH in front of them about how I am feeling and I have had two very sleepless nights worrying about things as a result.  My main problem I think is lack of any symptoms and while I know many people who get BFPs have no symptoms at all during the TWW, when I did get my very brief 'chemical' pregnancy last year I had both an implantation bleed and a lot more cramping than I am now.  Apart from still having the odd AF cramp and feeling bloated (which I suspect is more likely to be a bad than good sign right now) I am getting nothing else (even though I keep pinching my boobs in hope that they are more sensitive   ) which is making things very difficult for me.  I think it wouldn't be so bad but after 5 failed cycles behind me I am just feeling really worried that the same will happen again.  I know I will still have DH and Choccy but it is making me feel very sad already in anticipation   and I even started crying at the rerun of last nights Britain's Got Talent (don't ask!).
My ARGC OTD is Tuesday which unfortunately is my first day back in work (bad timing there) but I have booked in for a blood test at the ISIS instead as I won't be able to travel into London.  So on the plus side at least not long to wait now and put me out of my misery.

Not really feeling up to personals right now my lovelies but will try and pop back on tomorrow to do this.  Thanks all, for letting me  have a moan,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rachel -       all i can say is that i didn't have any symptoms hun (only one bit of spotting) and until OTD you just don't know. Sending you lots of         We all know how touch the 2ww is. Not long til tuesday, hang on in there.


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Rachel     thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for you. I can olny imagine how hard the TWW must be. The fact that you have gone through this 5 times before shows what a strong person you are. You will get through this


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rachel -   I know it's easier said than done but don't dwell too much on lack of symptoms. Loads of people don't know they're pg for ages as no symptoms show up.  

Rivka - poor you with the upset tum. Not good at all.  

Shelley - good luck with all the decisions. I'll have to let you know next week on the bbq. The new duty lists haven't been published yet (or if they have, I haven't had them yet cos I'm not at work this week) so I can't say till after that. If I do come I'll bring chocolate brownies - have a recipe which makes all other choc brownies seem dry and bland.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Rachel - I know how hard the 2ww is, as do most of us. It truly is mental torture and the more cycles we do the harder it is to remain positive. You want to be positive as thats meant to be good but you don't want to be too positive as you know that you've had failures in the past and you don't want to fall from such a great height if you prepare yourself for the worst.....if that makes sense    Often distractions appear to be a good idea at the time and the idea of being busy & keeping our minds off of the 2ww is great but it often doesn't work out that way. At least you havn't got too long to wait. I've got everything crossed for you hun   

Cath - sounds like you've had a busy weekend as usual. Fantastic news about the coffee shop, got everything crossed for you and I hope it all goes smoothly for you both xx

Cvru - how are you going with treatment? have you got a start date yet?? 

Cleo - Your weekend sounds like a good one. Are you starting to enjoy your pregnancy yet?? Sarah said that she is now finally starting to enjoy her pregnancy and is relaxing a little now xx 

Loui - woohoo fantastic news that you can come down for the bbq, it'll be great to see you again   and this time you will be pregnant!!!   

Rivka - hope that you feel better soon hun and your nasty tummy goes away  

Shelley - great to hear from you hun, sounds like you've had a great weekend too   Sorry that you've been having a hard time lately, fingers crossed it gets easier for you very soon. Si & I will be at your bbq for sure   The next meet is planned for 28th May, shame you can't come  

Lisa - oh hun I'm sorry you are on this evil rollercoaster. I truly hope that Thursday comes around quickly for you and you get to see one, if not two heartbeats on the screen    

My Race for Life was today, this afternoon and amazingly I didn't get wet   It chucked it down on the way to Castle Park and stopped when we got out of the car, the sun then came out and it was lovely. I have to admit that I thought that I'd got away with the hangover (rather too much to drink last night!!) but it kicked in big time while we were waiting for the warm up   Not good but we got around in 44.04 which is quicker than last time and I managed to break my target so I was very happy. We went to a ball last night but Si has been so ill still that it was touch and go if we went but as we booked a room at the hotel we decided to go. Si came and had dinner with us and then went up to bed as he was poorly and just needed to be in bed. Me on the other hand boogied all night and drank just a tad too much. I woke up this morning aching like anything, strutting your struff in 4" heels all night is not a great idea     I managed to drag Si to the emergency doctors this afternoon and he has got Tracheitis, bit like laryngitus but lower down in his Trachea, he has been given steriods and fingers crossed they will help him quite quickly. 

Ok gotta nip off, been typing this out for about 2 hours  

Lots of Love to everyone and sorry if I've missed anyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

This is just a quickie, just to let you know I am thinking about you all and will come on and do personals tomorrow. Shelley, we will be at your BBQ. Kitty, thanks for your message, count us in! Will reply to you soon. I won't be able to make the next meet either on the 28th as we are going to Legoland for a couple of days then. 

Had a fantastic day in London yesterday, Gareth was fab!

Speak soon xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

This is a moany "ME" post i'm afraid,  things have gone from bad to worse,  started actually bleeding last night       and this morning its back to brown stuff (but enough to have to wear a pad) i'm off work today feeling incredibly sorry for myself and just think how cruel this is to be given hope only to have it cruelly snatched away again           

Life is  

Lisa


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Lisa, I am so sorry to hear that. Look after yourself honey. Sending you lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Lisa - I'm so sorry to hear that too.        

Loui x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Lisa - so hope that everything is still ok   

Em - hope the appt goes well today

PUPO ladies hope all is going well, good luck for test days.

Off camping now so will be back on fri.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - try not too panic hun, lots of people have full on bleeds and are still fine, its not uncommon at all   try and keep your chin up and in just a couple of days you can have your scan and see the little heartbeat/s and relax just a little  

em - good luck today hun  

Debs - have a great time camping   you must be nuts!!!! its freezing out there!!!

Lots of love to everyone, just nipped on while at work

catch up later

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Lisa - oh honey, really hope everything is ok, I ditto what tricksy says lots of people do bleed all the way through.  The nurse who did my et said she did right up until the birth.  Have you emailed Stephan?      that everything is ok for you.     

Rachel -        Keeping everything crossed for you. The 2WW messes with your mind so much but do keep up the PMA honey, you've been doing brilliantly and as you say lots of ladies go on to have a BFP without any symptoms.    

Loui - how you doing honey?     for you x

Piepig - have a great time in the field!  You're a brave woman to be camping - did it once and boy did I miss my creature comforts    Have fun! x

Kitty - thanks for your PM, will pm you in a mo. x

Cath - hope you had some time to relax over the weekend, sounds like it's been so busy for you of late    

Tricksy - you're more than welcome to borrow my copy of Dr Beer's again but I do need it this week as we're back at ISIS again and I want to be armed with enough info so that we aren't talked out of our plans.

Shelley - we'd love to come to your BBQ - what can we bring?  Hope you're doing ok honey x

 to everyone, hope you're all ok.  I won't be able to make the meet up this month - have started tennis lessons (   ) which are on Thurs evenings now.  I honestly thought I'd just turn up and hit a ball about and would be the next Wimbledon champion BUT no... my dreams were shattered as I'm completely rubbish      Ha ha, no matter, it's still a good laugh.

Lots of love to everyone

Bx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Lisa hunny, I just want to say that I had a bleed (enough to wear a pad) when I was 15wks with Isaac, and he's here. Try not to give up hope yet   

Debs - have a good time camping hun (if thats possible lol) 

Ems - Good luck today sweetie.

Bhopes - Tennis   I'd b surprised if I could even hit the ball, let alone get it to the other side lol

Hi to every1 else. Back to bejewelled  

Jo xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rachel - sweetheart - hang on in there - you are doing brilliantly - I'm praying for you that it is your time           . Pse stay positive - every pregnancy is different and just because you had implantation bleeding on your chemical pregnancy but not this time definately does not mean it has not worked. Until you do the test you must not worry (easier said than done) - every BFP is different. I am extremely bloated too, I am short of breath and feel spaced out most of the tims probably because of the steroids. BTW the Zita West CD just arrived. Thank you so much for it - I shall play it this afternoon and try and take some of my own advice and sop worrying and keep chilling.   

Loui xxx


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Lisa -    thinking about you a lot, what a worrying time. But as others say many ladies bleed through pg. In my experience, when a bleed meant something bad it was with v strong pains which thanksfully you haven't got. Hang on in there until Thursday (easier said than done I know) and I   you'll see one or two good heatbeats. You know where I am if you want a chat, I'm off work today too.

Rachel    you've been doing brilliantly so far but it's so easy to got nervous on the 2ww, especially after past negative experience. Remember that you did something different this time, and that Brono has such excellent stats.   for good news from you tomorrow.

Loui - hand on in there too, lots of   

Shelley - sorry, I'm not sure we can make it on the 7th. Will let you know later, ok?

My tummy is feeling less sore today but I'm still really weak and can hardly eat, so stayed home today.

Rivka x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Lisa:
I have everything crossed for you hun, and like rivka said you are not having bad cramping as well which is a good sign. Could you not get scanned tomorrow just to put your mind at rest?

Shelley:
I am not at work till friday to look at rotas for the 7th can I let you no at weekend.

Rachel;
Have everything crossed for a bfp tomorrow. Good luck xxxxx

Loui;
Hope the rest of your 2ww flys by for you.

Hi everyone else take care
liz xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

the school was shut today!! Yippy!! Burst water pipe. open tom though.

Lisa - oh hun sending you a huge     . i know you're fearing the worst but you still must hang in there. People can bleed for no reason in pregnancy. It could also be that you have twins. Not long hun.

Rachel - good luck for tom hun!!!!

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks for your messages & thoughts girls, The midwife has booked me in for an earlier scan at the EPU tomorrow afternoon after my hysterics down the phone this morning so will know tomorrow


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm so glad hun. Its so close to 7 weeks so they should be able to see whats going on.       for one or 2 little heartbeats for you!!!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Lisa - good luck tomorrow


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just popping on with another update (and thanks all for your kind words of support after my post yesterday   ) but after I posted last night I got some spotting and then, being worried about how I would feel in work on Tuesday finding out if I got a negative result, I went ahead and did a home test this morning.  Sadly my instincts were right and it was a   - it is now day 14 past the donor's EC and according to the clearblue test should 99% accurate so I know that the result must be correct   .  Although I had expected this in the end, DH and I are feeling pretty gutted   as although we perhaps should have known better, we had so hoped things would be different this time treating all the problems which have been identified from previous cycles (immune issues via the shared care with ARGC and the egg quality issue with d/e's etc) and cannot understand why it has not worked again.  As some of you know I have always found it helpful to have a back up plan in mind if things don't work, but now I just don't know what to do next.  We could try again, as statistically there was always a 40% chance it would not work, but I just don't know now if we have just had yet more bad luck or if there is something else going on we will perhaps never find out.  Emotionally and (as much as I try to convince myself this should not matter in the scheme of things) financially  I also do not know how much longer we can go on for and I know this is getting to DH too.  Anyway I know we have time to think about all these things as with d/e there is not the pressure to hurry there was with my own eggs but in another way I just don't know if we should move on and think more seriously about adoption given the lengthy process that this would also involve.  Anyway lots of food for though, I suppose. The only good thing is that at least this time I don't have the horrible task of telling my family again - I am so glad that we decided not to tell anyone.

Only up to a couple of personals today I am afraid -

Lisa -      will be thinking of you tomorrow lovely and   that all is OK.  You know where I am if you need me and want to chat.

Cath - Thursday would be fine for a dog walk - just name the place and time and will aim to make it for 6 pm if anyone else wants to join us?  

Emma -   about putting you on the spot earlier on ** - you were so kind to ask after me I felt awful having to tell you what happened and hope you didn't feel too awkward.

Hello to everyone else - will try and come back on later in the week with proper personals.

Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rachel - I'm so sorry      . You know where I am if you need me x

Loui


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Rachel - I'm really sorry to read your news. I really thought it was your time this time. Sending you big hugs


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rachel - really sorry to hear your news hun. You take care of each other.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Rachel - I am so so sorry hun that you got a bfn   I truly do not know what to say, i really thought that after everything you have done that it had to work, you have covered every single angle and had every test going done, at huge expense at well. I am really so so sorry  

Lisa - good luck with the scan tomorrow, as I said hun, anytime day or night I am here if you want to talk or even snivle down the phone   

Loui - forgot to say yesterday, of course you didn't upset asking about the prescription   it was a very valid point. I am lucky that Gidon has collegues who deal with them all of the time and I think that I ended up getting a free 2nd/3rd opinion over a glass of wine one evening   I am getting a bit jittery though as I still do not have any drugs and I am probably starting this weekend......if af turn up as I'm expecting it too   

Bhopes - thanks for the offer of the book hun, I am going to order myself one so that I don't put anyone out by using theirs when they need it....infact I am going to do it in a mo. When is your appt hun?? 

Em - hope that you got on well today?? 

Cleo - Jammy bugger getting an extra day off    

Rivka - glad that you are feeling a little better. hope that you are fully recovered very soon xxx 

Liz - really hope that you can make the bbq

Jojo - i somehow managed to get 111k the other night, goodness knows how and i certainly can't get anywhere near it again!! 

Guys, lots of people can't make next Thursday.....Shall we do it on Wednesday night or even Tuesday night instead 

back later

lots of love

Tricksy xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rachel - you didnt put me on the spot babe, I just didnt and dont know what to say as I am so very sorry to hear your news - sending you and dh lots of love   

Lisa - babe - have text you but want you to know I am thinking of you for tomorrow      

Tricksy - well done on the race for life  

Just a quick update on me, had a call from Bourn this morning cancelling our appointment due to an emergency, so as you can imagine dh and i were    (i was out with the dog when all this happened!!) anyway when i got home i rung them and asked if we could see anyone else but we couldnt, so cutting a very long story short we all agreed that dh could at least leave some   with them to test so we went up and did that and now have an appointment in a months time!!!

Hope everyone else is ok  
Lol Emms xxxxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Just popped on quickly....

Rachel - I am so sorry to hear your news   Don't know what to say at all, just so sorry. Take care of yourself and DH.  

Lisa - Good luck tomorrow, like the others say, bleeding doesn't have to be bad news and I really hope you get good news.

Not got much time to myself at the moment! Waiting for AF so I can call ISIS and get drugs ordered, I thought she was coming today but no! She's playing with my head... 

Take care everyone


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - at the mment i can make any night tha week fr a meet.

Angel - thats crap hun, can't beleive its been moved.

Shrtie - hope af comes soon hun.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Em - that is terrible, you must be so upset   a month   no wonder you are pee'd off   

Cleo - Tuesday or Wednesday is better for me, but can do any night except Monday (bank holiday)

Shortie - hope that af comes for you very soon hun  

My poor Simon is still really poorly, he has just gone to bed. Its been almost 2 weeks now since he had the flu. If anything he is worse today than the weekend   Finally managed to get him Wednesday off so will book him a doctor appt for then and see if they can give him anything else. Just wish he would get better


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - sorry to hear about dh - is he still working then?


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps - am on ******** and a 'friend' came on chat and said, 'Hello! Appointment? Babies?' I mean what a crap way of asking me how I am    i ignored her


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Just wanted to wish Lisa loads of luck for tomorrow, have EVERYTHING crossed for you,   for good news tomorrow  

Also Rachel, I am so very sorry, you must be devasted, I wish I could offer words to make you feel better which I know I cannot I just want to say I am thinking of you


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Angel - I am sorry for your "friend" people are so clueless


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Angel10 said:


> Tricksy - sorry to hear about dh - is he still working then?


Yeh hun, he's got no choice, no cover available :O( I have managed to get him Wednesday off but thats it, its just rubbish


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - your poor hubby - he must be feeling awful   - send him my love  

Spangle - thank you


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Lisa - really wishing you the best of luck tomorrow    

Loui


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all

Rachel i'm so sorry to hear your news   

Lisa thinking of you   for scan tom.   

Tricksy well done on race for life. Sorry DH not well. Hope he's bettter soon. Thanks for your reply to pm.  

Shelley not sure about bbq. Waiting to hear from my dad whether we're going shopping to the new westfield shopping centre. I'll see if he can do a different date.

Piepig have fun camping

Loui hope you're ok. Will pm you.

Angel sorry your app was cancelled. That is too annoying,  

Shortie hope af comes soon so you can start tx. Good luck

Bhopes thanks for pm 

Little mo thanks to you too. Have a great time at lego land.

Cath/ Rivka/ Cleo hope you're all ok

I'm sorry for those i've missed.

HAd  a really busy day at work today. Good but am tired 

Wed next week would be better for me next week. Going to see High school musical at cliffs pavillion next tues eve. Yippeeee 

Kitty x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rachel -   I'm so sorry hun. I was really praying this was your time.  

Gosbecks on Thurs?

Lisa -   to you too. I know it won't stop you worrying, but as joJo says, loads of people have bleeding and still have a healthy baby. Will be   for your scan to show everything is fine tomorrow. 

Em - what a bummer having the appt cancelled. And   for your friend on ******** too. 

Can't stop. Had a really long day driving to Derbyshire (via Birmingham   ) to collect dh's birthday present. I've got him a metal pergola for the garden and we put it up when we got back. Looks fab. I've added a few other bits since it got dark but he'll have to wait till morning to see. Absolutely shattered now and have to be up early to take the van back. Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Rachel, we were so saddened to hear your news. I am so sorry hun   I know there is nothing we can do or say to make things less painful for you, but we are all here for you to offer any help and support we can xxx

Lisa, I bet you didn't sleep well last night. I am also hoping and praying that all goes well this afternoon. I absolutely know what you are going through. When I had the first scan for Alex (and the second) I refused to look at the screen, or the sonographer. I wish we could all be there with you, holding your hand and giving you our love and support this afternoon - but remember when you get there that we will all be thinking of you. I hope it goes well xxx

Em, pah, another month!! At least you have got the ball rolling (so to speak!) getting DH's sperm analysis done. 

Tricksy, another day next week for the meet would be good for me, thank you. Hope your lovely DH is feeling better soon, bless him. How are you feeling about your forthcoming treatment? I am sure Gidon will look after you well.

Rivka, are you feeling better? Sorry to hear you have been unwell.

Once again, sorry for lack of personals, this was just a quickie but will come back on later.

Hopefully see you all soon.

Love J xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Rachel - oh honey, I'm so sorry         I      that this would be your time as I know it mean so much to you      Does Reprofit offer a follow up consultation even if it's over the phone/email?  Can ARGC advise perhaps on things?  I am so sorry honey big         to you both x

Lisa - will be thinking of you this afternoon sweetie and sending you loadsa          x

Lots of love n hugs to everyone  

Bx


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Rachel -    I'm so sorry, this is really making me sad, I hoped so much for you. Your emotions must be all over the place. You surely need to take a bit of time, although I know you like to have a back up plan, so you could think about options but be aware that you won't be in a state to decide now, really. I wish I could give you a real hug now. You know where I am if you'd like a chat or whatever   

Lisa - thinking about you for today      

Em - what a pain you have to wait a month!!

Cathie - happy birthday to DH!!! tell him welcome to the club of the 40s  

Tricksy - well done on the race for life. Hope the dr can sort DH out tomorrow, poor him having to work like that.

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa - thinking of you for this afternoon babe  im  that all is ok


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Thank you for all your messages, texts and wishes we just saw one precious heartbeat,  words can't describe how we're feeling right now, Steve and I have been in a terrible state today and when i got to the EPU i was crying in the waiting room and on the scan bed and then after she showed us the heartbeat i couldn't stop but happy tears now, I'm just so relieved.  

Thank you girls for all your reassurances and posts i don't know what i would do without you lovely ladies   

lots of love 
from a very happy Lisa xxxx 

P.s. be back on later


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa - that's fantabulous nnews. I'm sooooooooo happy for you


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Yay, Lisa, that's just the bestest news honey      So pleased for you both.  Hope DH is now making you a nice cuppa and you're having a sit down to relax.  Take it easy now and enjoy the months ahead  

Love n hugs,

Bx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Lisa, that is simply wonderful! Congratulations to you and Steve. You have our permission to lay on the sofa for the remainder of your pregnancy, eating chocs. Have they given you an EDD yet? I am SOOOO relieved for you! xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

[fly]    FANFLIPPINGTATIC NEWS HUN      [/fly]

I am so so pleased for you both  thanks for the call


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank God for that! I've been sitting on the edge of my seat all flippin afternoon....fallen off twice  

Brilliant news!! Soooo pleased!    

AF is defo here now, so I am officially on Day 1, only another 3 weeks to go......


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

lisa i'm so thrilled for you. Reading your post made me shiver. Soooooooo pleased. You take it easy. Hopefully see you at next meet.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

What am I like, I   at everything, Congrats Lisa, I'm soooo happy for u xxx Please try and enjoy the rest of ur pregnancy xxx


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Lisa -      I'm so pleased for you and DH, this is the best news I had for a long time. So relieved for you. What a good idea it was to have an early scan, now you can relax and enjoy the months ahead


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Lisa - I'm so so pleased for you. I've been thinking of you all afternoon and hoping that the news was good - yey!   

Tricksy - how is DH today?

Shortie - hooray - AF is here....not long till you start.....

rachel - how are you honey? I'm thinking of you and hoping that you and DH are taking time out to grieve. I'm so sorry for you both     

I'm sorry but a huge me post. I'm lacking confidence today I have to admit. I have nothing to go on, just a hunch that things havn't worked despite the immune meds. The odds just don't seem great for us - I have looked back over our previous cyces to see what the embies looked like at day 3:

-1st cycle, only 2 of 3 embies made it to day 3 and were put back, 
1 x grade 3 at 4 cells
1 x grade 4 at 4 cells

-2nd cycle 12 out of 12 embies had made it to day 3:
3 x grade 1's, one at 8 cells and 2 at 5 cells, (the 8 cell and a 5 cell were then put back on day 5 as a compacted morula (stage before blast) and 8+ cells 
6 x grade 2 at 4 cells, 
2 x grade 3 at 3 cells, 
1 x grade 4 at 3 cells.  None of the grade 2-4's made it to day 5

-3rd cycle 12 out of 12 embies made it to day 3:
8 x grade 1, at 7, 6, 5, 5, 4, 4 and 2 cells (the 7-cell was transferred on day 5 as an early bast) the rest were discarded 
4 x grade 2 at 7, 7, 5 and 4 cells (a 7-cell was transferred on day 5 as a compacted morula) the rest were discarded

-4th cycle 4 embies made it to day 3:
2 x grade 2's, 1 at 7 cell, 1 at 6 cells - both tranfered on day 3
2 x grade 3's both at 4 cells and were discarded

I'm trying to tell myself that our 2 grade 2's will make it but the stats aren't good - I've had a grade 1 x 8 cell put back before g*dd*mmit   . The only thing I can say that's positive is I've had immune treatment and so I'm  'ing my embies will stick and stay healthy. 
Loui


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

lisa,huuny thats fantastic news sweet heart we are so pleased for u and steve,now just u chill and enjoy easy said than done but pls try to relaxe a little bit.lots of love tio u both.   

rachel,hun im so sorry will u re test    

loui,hunny come on try keep up the pma


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lisa - i was so happy to hear from you!! Woohooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Bliming fantastic news!

Louie - please try and stay positive, you really cannt tell what is going on. Sending yu      

Love to all

Gt to go and tidy the house, peple cming to view tom nifght which is good but the huse is a tip and i'm knackered!

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

cleo,ru having fdont fropblems as me?ur words!!!!!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

this bloody keyboard is so dirty that sometimes my letters don't work!! Didn't read it back to chck...doh!!!


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

hi, just a quickie, loui, i've just been back to part 5 and looked what Isaac was and he was grade 2. lots of     coming ur way. 

very hard typing 1 handed lol isaac is on my knee so typing left handed, which is hard because i'm right handed lol

xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa - woo hoo my lovely     I was at work when you text me the great news and just wanted to tell my boss cos I was sooooooooo happy - love the ticker too    

Jojo - your spelling is better than Cleos when you type left handed LOL    hope Isaac is keeping you off Bejewelled


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,

do u mind if i do a bit of a me post??sorry.
well u no i said i have a big decision to make well its been made for me i cant go into detail as i dont no who will see this sorry to be confussing,but in some ways im very gutted.thought it would mean a new start but its not meant to be      

Greg and i are looking into accupunture and im gonna get some counciling but i dont no where to start with the counciling or where to go anyone no how i get started?
Also yesterday i had two little girls in and they were beautiful one was 7 and the other will be 4 next month,there nanny brought them in to get there hair cut,well i was chatting to her and she was saying the mum works in london, so it means she has the children from 6 in the morning till 7;30 at night and sometimes the mum has to go abroad and is away for about 3 nights, i said to the nanny how sad it was that the parents dont spend much time with the girls and i told her about my situation,she told me that both girls were ivf children i was so shocked what was the point of going through all that to then not spend time with them,it mad me a bit angry but most of all i thought it was really sad,and they were such pretty girls.
Just to let u no if we have a meet up on wednesday i can make it.right im off speak to u all soon.love shell.xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I've changed the meet next week to Wednesday, I think that everyone agreed this day was better?? is that ok with everyone?? Anymore dates to add?? Loui when is your test date hun??

25th May ish - Tricksy starts stimming









27th May *(Wednesday this month)* - Monthly meet up down pub









28th/29th May - Little Mo off to Legoland  

2nd June - Lisa 2nd scan









7th June - BBQ at Shelleys









12th June - Little Mo off to France on holibobs









18th June - Em Consultation at Bourn









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









25th June - Monthly meet up down pub









26th June - Kitty's 40th Birthday
















27th June - Kitty's Birthday Party









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









2nd July - Em's Wedding Anniversary









4th July - Rachels Birthday









17th July - Cleo's baby is due









5th August - Loui & dh Wedding Anniversary









6th August - Debs & J's Wedding Anniversary









16th August - Em going on her Cruise









Louis Birthday









25th August - Cath's Wedding Anniversary









16th Sept - Lisa & Steve Wedding Anniversary









9th October - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby going on holibobs









17th Nov Cleo's Birthday









21st November - Little Mo's Birthday









12th December - Em going on her Christmas Cruise









2010 

26th Jan - Our Threads 4th Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby Wedding Anniversary









12th Feb - Em's Birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon Birthday









20th Mar - Shelley's Birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys 30th Birthday Party
















28th March - Isaac's 2nd Birthday









10th April - Faith's 3rd Birthday









14th April - Tricksy 40th Birthday
















7th May - Lisa's Birthday
















8th May - Rachel & dh's Wedding Anniversary


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, next Wednesday is great for me, thanks.

Can you add a couple of dates for me - 12 June holiday to France and 28/29 May trip to Legoland. Not very exciting but I have not got anything more exciting to add  

Thanks xx

Shelley, you have me very confused


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui - please try and stay positive hun   I think (not meaning to upset Rachel at all) but when someone is on a very close protocol to yours get a negative when they are in a similar situation to you it does knock you for 6 and you think that if it didn't work for Rachel then why would it work for you This fertility treatment is so so cruel and there is no rhyme or reason to it at all. Try and stay positive, not long now


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - wed is good for me too. Seems like far too long since the last meet.

Shelley -     hun. You know where i am hun.


----------



## sarahgee (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi, I hope you don't mind me joining your chat room.  I am sooooo pleased as I have found out today that Isis have accepted me on their Egg Share Scheme.  Has anyone else Egg Shared there?


Sarah


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Sarahgee & welcome to our thread   To be honest I don't think that anyone has egg shared at Isis but several of the girls has egg shared at Bourn Hall, I am sure that it is very similar. Are you the donor or recipient?? Have you just been put on the list or now at the top?? Sorry for all of the questions! if you have any just fire away


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - thanks for the update on dates! yes you got my consultation right hun, thank you   - did you get my message on ********? hope it made sense!! hope dh gets on ok today  

Sarahgee - welcome to the thread, sorry i dont know much about eggshare, but good luck  

Rachel- thinking of you hunny, we are here when you need us    

Lisa -  

Right gotta get ready for work - be back later


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Wonderful news Lisa, I am so pleased for you both.  

Loui - So hard I know but try and stay positive, thinking of you and sending loads of   

Rachel - hope you and DH are OK

Shelley - hope you are OK   

Debs - have you made a decision yet on going now or later in the year once holiday is out the way?

Tricksey - are you on the rollercoaster again yet, cannot believe the NHS pays for EVERYTHING no, all (standard) drugs, blasts and freezing! Why did they not do more before! Anyway good luck   

Em - If you do not want to say please let me know but what made you decide to go to Bourn instead of the ISIS?

Sarahgee - Welcome, sorry I do not know about egg sharing, is this new to the ISIS? Are you donating of having donated eggs? Good luck    

Cleo - must be getting prepared now, vv exciting, is the nursery sorted yet?

Rivka - how are you getting on, I saw your meds were all OK, when is your next appointment? I think you are very brave I saw a few of those recent adoption programmes and the whole process looks so daunting, hope it is good to you  

Hi to everyone else, sorry got to go to work!

LOL Spangle


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Em - thanks hun, yes I did get your message, sorry I've not replied yet   will do later

Spangle - I am a little shocked that they are paying for everything too, I think that the only thing I have to pay for are my steriods I am a little worried as I was told that a friend of a friend is having treatment at Isis and they would only let her have one embryo put back not sure about that, will find out soon I expect.

I did ring Isis again yesterday as I've still not got any drugs. I spoke to the lovely Fiona and I think that I'm annoying them a bit   I was told last week not to worry if they didn't come in time, they always keep the drugs in stock and they would be able to give them to me, BUT, I want my drugs here and ready to use, delivered like they always have been before. She said that they had decided not to order my drugs just to give them to me when I went for my scan on day 2 as that is the day I need to start taking everything from, now if I had been told that then I would not of been waiting for a phone call every day to see where I was going to have them delivered to. Also she said that a prescription was sitting there for me for the Dexadoodaa steriod tablets so I need to nip in and get that so I have them (only drug the nhs will not pay for as its not standard treatment) Fiona was very nice about it but I think that i did detect an underlying 'for goodness sake stop panicing we've told you it will be fine' in her voice    Oh well just waiting for af now and theh I can have the scan done, I'm pretty sure that it is going to turn up early as I've been eating like a horse for the last 48 hours and put on 2lb   oh well never mind. Ok gotta dash as at work and been typing this out for far too long!!

Speak later

Lots of Love

Tricksy xx


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Rachel -   thinking about you and DH

Lisa - hope you are still in 7th heaven, so pleased for you

Loui -   the 2ww does play tricks with your mind and it's so easy to speculate, but like Cleo said you really don't know whta happens inside, take heart from Jo's example of Isaac's being grade 2.

Tricksy - don't worry about you 'bothering' ISIS, that's whta they are here for! The cycle is of course v important to you so you want to make sure all meds are in place. I'm sure it'll all be sorted but don't blame you for double-checking. 

Spangle - good to hear from you, have you already started your cycle? I haven't got a date for any next adoption meeting, thanks for asking, still waiting for SWs to sort out all our references, it will take weeks at least ...

Shelley - I'm not sure what you're talking about but thinking of you anyway, about counselling - Debs seems to be happy with her, maybe she can advise?

Julia / Em / Jo / Cathie / Kitty - hello!

I'm having my cysts scan tomorrow morning. I've been feeling much better pain-wise for the last couple of weeks, so really hoping the cysts have shrunk with the homeopathic tx, otherwise we will have to start discussing surgery  ). So wish me luck!

No news about adoption references etc. yet, just waiting.

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka - good luck for tomorrow. I'll be   that the cysts have shrunk.

Rachel - hope you're ok.  

Anyone else want to join us for walkies tomorrow night? Dogs not essential  

Spangle - how are you doing?

Loui -     Sorry you're not feeling v confident at the moment. It seems to be a common point in the 2ww for a dip in PMA.  

Hello everyone else. Hopefully I'll get back on one day and do proper personals. I'm running seriously behind today though. We went out for dh's birthday last night with some friends and then I had to get up at 6.30 to take one from London to the station. Went back to bed after and next thing I knew it was 11


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Very quick post - Shelley - hope this link helps hun, my friend doesnt know anyone specific in you area but you can have a look on there and see if it helps, other than that the yellow pages, and you could always ring and ask if you can see someone who specifies in the issues that you want. You are always assessed prior to counselling too and at that point they will ask you a few questions about what you need - hope this makes sense! 

http://www.bacp.co.uk/

Emx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Thanks for all your lovely messages yesterday      i have been glued in front of the tv all day taking it easy and playing Bejewelled (can't get anywhere near Jojo's score though  )  
I am off work for the rest of the week and have made an appointment for Friday to see what the docs says to whether i go back not after the Bank holiday,  I don't want to take the pee at work but Steve says after everything thats happened he's wrapping me up in cotton wool.  What would you guys do?  I only sit at a desk all day so no strenuous lifting or nothing.

Rachel - Big Big hugs      

Loui - Hope Jojos post has boosted your PMA it really does help to hear - keep the faith    

Shelley - Hope you manage to sort out a counsellor with that link,  also if you go to your GP they can refer you too but not sure if they will be so specific with fertility they might just cover all issues - what about the Isis counsellor?

Tricksy - Hope Si is feeling a bit better today, Not long now hun   

Cath - Sounds like DH had a nice birthday bash - where did you go?

Spangle - Great to hear from you - will you be starting again soon and where?

Jojo - How did you get that Bejewelled score    

Sarahgee - Welcome to the thread

Shortie - Glad things are moving along and it'l be all systems go!  

Kitty - Looking forward to hearing about Oz when we meet up next  

Cleo - How did the house viewing go? hope all was good,  did you have time off work in the early weeks ?

Julia - How you doing hun are you coming to the meet on Weds?

Emms - Sorry about your appointment getting cancelled    wot a nightmare  

Rivka - Good luck tomorrow hun, really hope that the cysts have shrunk and all will beo ok - will be thinking of you   



Righto back to Bejewelled
love Lisa xxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

house all tidy and just waiting for viewers to turn up now. Want my dinner so i hope they're not late!!

Tricksy  - hope af shows up soon so you can get going!!

Lisa - i was off until my 7 week scan then i went back for a few days but got  cold/flue bug and was off again, then had xmas hols. After that started spotting on and off so was off for another week. All in all yes i was off for most of the time up til my 12 week scan. In my opinion hun do what makes you happy. Sod work, its only a job and its taken you far too long to get here!! but that's just how i see it, i did feel guilty though but bubs is far too important.

Loui - sending you some        to keep your PMA topped up!!

Sarahgee - hi hun, sorry ican't ehlp with your egg sharing. Tell us a bit more about you. we're all really lovely and happy to help.

Rivka - good luck tom hun   

Rachel - thinking of you hun.

Spangle - hi hun, you coming to the meet next week?? The nursery is a dumping ground really for all the stuff we have. There is so much. baby will be in with us for the 1st 6months so no hurry in putting the cot up or anything. I do need to get organised though!!

Right be back later

Love cleo xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - I got counselling through my GP. It was free, though I had to wait about 6 months for it. I have the card for the counsellor somwhere if you want me to pm you her number. She was really good and I felt so much better for it. 

Lisa - are you completely addicted to bejeweled? I keep tryingto stay away but can't stop myself   Am v impressed at Jojos score. Great that you're taking it easy in these early weeks. As Cleo says, better to do that than to regret not doing it. You and bubs are the most important things at the moment. Work can wait, and if they make a fuss you can point out that it's against the law to discriminate against someone who's pg. 

We went to the Thatchers Arms last night and it was really nice. We have family up at the weekend so will be continuing to celebrate then too. 

Saragee - sorry, I forgot to say welcome to the thread. It's a little nuts but the ladies on here are just amazing. 

Tricksy - don't worry about bugging ISIS for information. If they'd told you straight off, you wouldn't have had to. It's always better to hassle and know where you are than sit there wondering and getting worried about it. Am saving up shed loads of   for this cycle. When do you need an af dance?

Cleo - hope the viewers turned up on time, and liked the house. We had one viewer who forgot and went to Tesco instead (obviously really keen to move   ) so I know how much of a nightmare it can be. 

Angel - well done on going swimming. I need to do something like that. Just been too busy or too tired.

Off for a soak in the bath now then off to drop the puppy back at her house and then snuggle with Honey. She had her botty cleared today and is a bit out of sorts from the anaesthetic. Poor love.


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quick reply to Tricksy - I can confirm when we had our appointment at Isis they said they would only be able to put one embryo back under the new guidelines.  

Hi everyone else


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - i could be wrong but i'm sure piepig said to me that if you have had a couple of failed cycles they would put 2 embies back.


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

I was told that only one can go back on our first cycle, and she said it was to reduce the multiple rate. So, Caroline is right, but I think Cleo is also right as they must take history into account. 

Don't know if anyone remembers my dilema or not, but we decided to go for freezing but not blastocyst, as if have to have another cycle the NHS will fund both options under the new guidleines. Only 20 days to go till DF gets to hurt me  

Will hopefully have a bit more time soon to keep up with you all, it's manic at the moment, everywhere I look! Take care all!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi everyone - thank you so much for all your words of support. I could not get through this without you all  

Sarahgee - welcome to the ISIS thread - there are lots of us to help you with any questions you have - and everyone is so friendly on here.

Cleo - I hope the viewing went well?

Shortie - I don't quite understand what you mean about DF hurting you?   Agghh - just realised you meant he will be injecting you  . Not long now - and Tricksy won't be far behind you so you can be cycle buddies - yey!

Tricksy - when do you need an AF dance? I agree with Cleo - as you have had failed cycles then you should be able to put 2 back. However, I remember last year HFEA were pressing for a new rule to state that 1 embie should be put back if you are young and have no obvious reasons for IF (I think these came in on 1 Apr 09). 

Lisa - I'm sorry about the predicament you have regarding whether you should go back to work. It's a hard decision to make - and only you know whether being sat down all day will put you and bubs under strain if you do return to work. Please don't stress too much sweetheart  

Emma - sorry your appointment got cancelled. That is so unfair  

Rivka - I'm thinking of you  - good luck tomorrow hun.

What's everyone doing this weekend? DH and I bought a mini cooper S soft top a couple of weeks ago to give us cheer, hope and fun (we chose it carefully - it has isofix points on the 2 rear seats - more than adequate for babies   - and so we are off to my parents and sister in Devon in it with Pickle (hopefully where the good weather is). As DH said, if this cycle fails we can still have fun it in  - and then sell it to fund the next cycle! If it works, our babies and Pickle can travel in the back seat (our babies won't of course - we have the people carrier for that!).

I'm not sure whether I can hold out for the 19 days post-EC CARE ask for before we test so I may have a sneaky test this w/end (15-16 days post EC, i.e. 12-14 post ET). Is this too early do you think?

Loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui - those cars are so cute, sounds like you will have a lovely weekend   I would of thought that it would be ok to test this weekend if its 14 days past et, that is what Isis normally recommend. I will be    for you hun   

Lisa - Do whatever you are happy with hun, if you have a sedentry job and no stress then if you are happy go back, if not then stay off, see what your doc says and see how you feel   

Em - well done on the swimming, thats some lengths you did last night   

Shortie - you are a lot younger than me hun, I'm wondering if thats why they said SET for you?? I've just had a look at the pct thingy and the nice stuff and its only a recommendation if you are under 35 and have a good chance of it working that you only have one embryo put back, I'm 39 and have 3 failed perfect cycles so I'm hoping that they will still put 2 back....on your form where they ask you how many the max you want put back I put 3    

Just a quickie tonight as i have a huge pile of ironing and work is manic to say the least. Hope that everyone is ok

Cleo - hope the viewing went well  

Si is a little better, he had the day off today and went to see he doc and he has a chest infection as well as this Tracheaitis or whatever its called   he is now on antibiotics as well bless him, just hope they help him xx

ok gotta go

lots of love to everyone


Tricksy xx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Lisa:
   I'm so happy for you hun, are you still going to isis tomorrow for another scan? Hope you have a smooth 9 months.

Rachel :
I'm so sorry hun, thinking of you.   

Loui:
Sending you lots of     For a bfp at the weekend.

Sarahgee:
Welcome to the thread. I donated half my eggs at Isis and got a bfp with my daughter. If you have any questions I'm sure one of us will be able to help. What is your fertility issue.

Hi to everyone else hope you are well,

take care
liz xx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just a quicky from me to send a big   to everyone to say thanks for all your kind words the last few days.  I had intended to do a long post tonight with proper personals but had a very difficult case to deal with at work and didn't get back home till just before 10 pm   so am about to crawl back up to bed in a mo.  Anyway thanks again everyone - I know I wouldn't have got through this without all the support I have received on FF.  I am doing OK though and being back at work (as much as it was hard going in not being able to plan my maternity leave   ) has proved to be a good distraction from all the IVF stuff, so it has been better than I thought it would be.
Lots of love to everyone,
Rachel xxxx  

PS Loui - Tricksy is right hun, please do not get despondent because my tx did not work out as hoped   as this is no reason that things will not work for you - we are all different.  You are in the worst part of the TWW now and at the stage when you can over analyse everything, but loads of people get preggers with grade 2 embies and did you say your clinic has already told you there is no difference in implantation rate between grades 1 and 2's? - I think that without the immune tx you can effectively rule out your previous cycles as being why things didn't work and I hope you will be luckier than me   .  Look at Lisa for inspiration - once her problem had been identified tx was successful first time - it can happen!!! (well done Lisa on your scan BTW  )


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Quickly sneaking on at work again  

Lisa - sweetie, don't go back to work honey if your GP can sign you off.  DH is right in wrapping you up in cotton wool - he's not only wrapping you up but he's looking after bubs too    x

Loui - thinking of you loads honey, keep up the PMA, are you back at work at the mo or signed off?  You're doing brilliantly    

Rachel -     Sorry work is so full on for you but as you say it's a distraction.  I know when I came back to work I felt like I was in a bubble, that the world was carrying on around me but I wasn't really there.  Keeping busy does help, hence my learning tennis and loadsa exercise classes. How's DH doing? Thinking of you both and anytime you want to chat or meet up, am here for you x

Saragee - welcome to the thread!  Sorry I don't know much about the eggshare scheme but I do know that the support through this thread and FF is amazing.  Really don't think I would have carried on without the girls here    

Shelley - DH & I had counselling separately.  DH thru work and I met the nurse counsellor at CGH.  She was good but isn't a fertility counsellor tho'.    

Tricksy - I too understood that if a patient had had 2 failed treatments then two embryos would be coming home in the next cycle.  I can't find any docs to support that tho' - will take a look in a minute.  Also, been swotting up on Dr Beer's.  There's a very interesting chapter by zita west at the end and she mentions citrus fruits contain a substance called nobiletin which has the same action as dexamethasone - is that the steroid you've been prescribed?  I guess you would need to eat tonnes of citrus fruits to maintain the level of medication but I thought it interesting. (also that, and I guess no one but me is interested in this, but my nan apparently seriously craved citrus fruits when she was carrying!).

 to everyone else, hope you're all ok.  Any exciting plans for the bank holiday?

Finally got to see my GP yesterday and interestingly, one of the blood clotting tests has come back positive - I'm not sure whether it's blood clotting or anti nuclear antibodies so it's time for me to investigate!  It's the anticardiolipin one, which if my little bit of time on google (where would we be without google?!) is right, indicates a link to possible antiphospholid something.  So you can guess what I'll be doing today!  I did read in Dr Beer's book that a positive on these tests results would indicate a 50% likelihood of raised NK cells but without testing we wouldn't know. Also, my day 21 bloods have showed that I'm not ovulating    Had to do the test again this morning to see if I ov'd later this month but I don't know whether this is a problem with why my AFs are so variable       now that today's test showed that I am.  I don't know if they can do a tx cycle if I'm not ovulating.  

Gosh, look at the time, best get on.  Hope you're all ok and catch up next week - Wednesday is great for me (trains permitting)

Love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi B - I think the antiphospholipd syndrome can be treated easily - so that's good news. My friend who has just completed her 5th ICSI (the first after she too found out she suffered from the same thing, did all the immune tests and had immune treatment) - she is now 18 weeks pregnant. She too had raised NK activity (treated by prednisolone only in her case - others like me get prescribed intralipids or IVIG) so I hope this story keeps you positive. I don't know about the ovulation results though - but hopefully this should not be a problem as the stimms will make you produce lots of beautiful eggies anyway.  I'm kind of back at work - my Commission in the Army finished on Mon and I am now negotiating on getting a TA commission so I can carry on working until I am recruited as a civil servant into the job (in 12 weeks time). My new commission starts next Wed - and so I am off until then (which is test day anyway).

loui xxx


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your concern. Good news: the scan this morning showed the cysts has disappeared. DH and me were v relieved.
The sonographer said they there were probably related to my last failed pg   But what is even more important that the pain I had persisting has improved greatly since I'm doing homeopathy (and I had pain even before the cysts were detected) so I'll keep it up. It also seems to help make my AFs less painful. 

Rachel -   thinking of you. Glad that work is a distraction, you know where I am if you want a cuppa or a walk with Chocci or anything.

Lisa - don't feel guilty about taking time off work if it helps you feel more protected, if I were you I would only go back if it drives me   to stay at home, otherwise think about yourself and baby first  

Tricksy - so have they sorted your meds now?

B - I had antiphospholipid checked at St Mary's Recurrent M/Cs Clinic, so I would think other hospitals can do this too. Can your GP refer you? good idea to keep busy with funh things like tennis lessons. I started piano lessons a couple of years ago and it's been a God send for me when things are rough.

Cathie - glad you had a good birthday celebration for DH, give him my best wishes and enjoy the weekend.

Sharagee - welcome to the thread!

Loui -     if you test this weekend. Enjoy the new car and your trip to Devon.

Hello everyone else!

Rivka x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rivka - that's great news!

I think it's all over for us  . Just had pale brown blood and I think it's too late for implantation bleedig (12 days post EC and 9 days post ET ). This morning was the first morning I didn't feel or look bloated and last night was the first night I didn't have sore (.)(.)   

Loui x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Loui -      Don't give up hope - could it be a late implanter?  Am keeping everything crossed for you           Thanks for the info about your friend that's really interesting, did she cycle at Care? x

Rivka - Glad everything is ok and the cysts have disappeared, that's really good news.  I'm sure there is something in homeopathy.  That's lovely to learn to play the piano.  I fancy learning to play the cello but don't think i have a musical bone in my body and the neighbours probably won't appreciate it, let alone DH      Are you going to go for piano grades? x

Love

Bx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

I phoned CARE and they said it coud be late implantation (although I'm not holding out much hope) and many women have this throughout their pregnancies. I'm to rest and continue taking the meds until OTD on Wed. I've now got pinkish discharge and the bloated feeling I get when AF arrives. I just feel lethargic and sad and v v numb, I havn't told DH yet - I'll leave this task to when I drive down and see him in Wilthsire tonight.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Loui -   don't jump to conclusions hun, discharge is common is many pgs and it's way too early for you to know what happens. Try and keep PMA, enjoy your weekend with DH and lots of     for your test day.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello,

viewing went well, they loved the house but they haven't even sold theirs yet   Oh well.  Going out for dinner with dh ttonight so that will be nice. my half term starts here!! Got reports to write but i don't mind.

Rivka - tht is great news hun, so pleased for you. What a relief.

Loui -        try and keep up your PMA hun.   Its implantation for you. I would test this weekend, i always test 13 days past transfer. 

Love to all

cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Loui - Hun don't give up, look at me i got that and still getting brownish stuff so it aint over till the fat lady sings,  I tested 15 dp EC and got a BFP so this weekend will be fine for testing       Your new car sounds fab  

Cleo - Glad your viewing went well hope they get there finger out and sell theres now, Have a lovely meal out with DH and enjoy half term  

Rivka - Aww hun so glad that everything worked out well and the cysts have gone, wot a relief     Has your back pain improved now too with the homepathy?

B - Glad your got your results back with the blood clotting issue,  I too like Rivka had my tests done at St Marys and since then they have always put me on heparin injections when cycling so that can be treated that way and with the ovulation being irratic that won't matter anyway cos all the stimming drugs and trigger will take over from your own body doing it.  So what happens now?

Rachel - What a long day you had hun,  I do agree though when your at work and no-one knows you can put it to the back of your mind and carry on as normal    I'm around if you need me hun   

Liz - No cancelled the Isis scan as the EPU will be scanning me again a week on Tuesday so saved myself a couple of quid there  

Tricksy - Hope Si makes a speedy recovery now he is on the antibiotics,  Not long for you now  

Right gotta go, tea is nearly ready
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi ladies, will try do personals but keep losing internet connection ^bigbad

Rivka glad scan went well. Altetrnative therapies do seem to help don't they. I'm thinking of starting accupunture again altho i didn't really like it, and still having the odd reflexology treat.

Loui Gonna keep   for you.

bhopes if you're not ovulating, isn't it done by drugs on tx? hope you're ok.

Cleo enjoy your half term. Are you selling up for your move to oz?

Tricksy hope your dh is better. hope your drugs get sorted.

Rachel thinking of you  

sarahgee hello. Good luck with your tx

Lisa hope you get work on/off sorted. 

Shelley I know what you mean about the girls with the nanny. A difficult situation to get your head round.
I had to listen to ababy screaming for 20 mins on mon outside the salon while the mother waited for her kebab from the kebab shop next door. She had another 2 children with her and seemed to be oblivious to this baby crying. I wanted to run outside and pick it up and cuddle it. Heartbreaking.

Little mo bet you're looking forward to half term. have you been to legoland before?

Cath/ angel/liz/ shortie/ crvu and all those i've missed.

Looking forward to seeing everyone on wednesday.

Thinking of starting accupunture again to boost fertility. Less stress at work would help too. In case i can't get back on here, have a great bank hol weekend.

love kittyx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning Everyone,

what a gorgeous morning it it  only working for 4 hours today woohoo then off down the yard to go for a lesson and then I'm picking our friends kids up from school and we have got them for the whole weekend   Their Mum & Dad are going away for the weekend so we are spoiling looking after them all weekend 

Not a lot of personals I'm afraid as I am meant to be working but just wanted to come on and say hi to everyone, its been a manic week and I've not had much time to post properly.

Hope that everyone is ok and looking forward to the fantastic Bank Holiday, the sun is going to shine!!! wooohoooo

catch up later, lots of love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all,

Luuurrrvely day out there - can't wait for the weekend to begin    

Loui - oh sweetie, try keep positive (I know it's easier to say) when I had my ET the nurse said implantation can take place between 5-10 days post transfer so I still think there's hope        for you that this is an implantation bleed. x

Reikilisa - hope you're relaxing and keeping those feet up.  Is it today you see your GP?  Hope he/she can sign you off honey.  I'm not surprised about the blood clotting thing as I found out only recently that both my parents have had to have walfarin in their past - so think there is possibly an inherited issue.  Lovely GP rang this morning to say yesterday's blood had showed a peak so had ovulated, just later than normal, so am happy   now.  Got our appointment later today so hopefully they'll recognise these blood tests and will suggest treatment when we cycle.  I've also asked our GP and she's agreed that I have that particular test again just to rule out/in whether it's a one of high level or a sustained high level. Have you any plans for the weekend? x

Kitty - lovely to hear from you, hope things calm down at work for you.

 to everyone else!  Hope you all have lovely bank holiday weekends     

Love n hugs,

Bx


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Good morning everyone!
I'm new to this site and very relieved in finding this site/forum.
I was already wondering if there was anyone who I and DH could talk to. And most important support in people who go through the same as us.  
We have started on the 24th April with the treatment and today start with the Puregon tonight.
I'm a worry person   and hope to fit in this forum. Yesterday had the BL scan and it all goes so quick now. Am very nervous for the EC on the 5th June.

Little about us, i'm 37, DH 35. Married in Nov 09. Had 2 MC in '08 and '09. No other children. Highwoods.
Started at Isis in April '08. But found out I had a cyst, has been removed in Sept. '08. Then postponed IVF due to our wedding.
And freshly started from Feb '09 of on till now.

Many many thx for reading this.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Sunnyflower,

welcome to our group. There are quite a few of us having treatment at the moment or like me just about to start on my gonal f this weekend (same as Puregon) my egg collection is scheduled for 8th June but we could we end up both on the same day!! 

We are all a very friendly bunch with a couple of us living on Highwoods, me being one of them. sorry to hear about your fertility issues but I am sure that Isis will hep you get your bfp   

Don't be nervous about your egg collection as you will be fine, sedation is used and you will be well looked after.

Do you know the root of your fertility issues?? 

Any questions just fire away :O) 

Tricksy xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

had a lovely 3 course   dinner last night at the Lion in leavenheath, was such good food. DH had one course which made me look like a real    I enjoyed it anyway!! Trouble is i got up this morning to look for my phone and it turns out i left it there   so i have to go and collect it today. Feeling on a go slow, always do when i haven't got to be somewhere at a certain time! 

Kitty - yes hun, we're selling in prep for Oz. I had accupuncture and if nothing else its relaxing!!

Tricksy - sounds like you're going to be busy this weekend!! How old are the kiddies?? Have fun hun, its so much easier when the weather is good. Whenever we have our nephews its hard knowing what to do with them if the weather is bad.

Sunnyflower - welcome to the thread hun. As tricksy says, we're all a friendly bunch and often meet up. We have all become very good friends and we all support each other through the ups and downs. Ask any questions you like as you can be sure one of us has been through it.

Right, gotta go shower.

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Hi tricksy,
Many thx for the nice warm welcome.

So do you mean it can change then the date for the EC?
I have been strugling and so nervous and worried and everything else since the time i knew i had to start on the 24th of April.

Then yesterday was looking on the internet and found this site and most important more people who are with the Isis clinic and going through the same as me/us. Feeling much better already.

We live in highwoods aswell, thats funny! And yes We would love to meet any of you and have a personal chat.

About the Egg collection, well its more the sedation i am very worried about. Just the thought of being with it but then actually not.

Again many thanks for the nice welcome

Sunnieflower


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Hi Cleo,
you too thanks for a nice welcome. Feel already on my place here.

and hope to meet up soon.
When will be the next meeting? And where?

Sunnieflower


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Sunnyflower,

Welcome to the group! Very sorry to hear about your m/cs   Hope this tx will bring you a good solid BFP  you deserve 

Sedation sounds frightening but it really is not too bad, the time goes really quickly when you are not absolutely conscious. You'll be fine, I'm sure.

Hello everyone else. Really busy at work you can't stay here long.

Have a lovely Bank Holiday weekend!

Love from Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a quickie as I need to head out to the shops. Oops - started this before going to the shops  and have been, gone out for lunch, and back tothe butchers since! Where has the day gone?

Sunnie - welcome to the thread. It's the best thing I've found for helping with tx, everyone is so lovely that the support is something I couldn't do without - even though we're not having tx at the moment. 

Loui - good luck with testing tomorrow (I agree with the others that testing over the weekend should be ok). Really   that this is your time. 

Rachel - was lovely to see you last night. Daisy and Honey were worn out after their run around  

B - glad you ovulated, if a little later. 

Tricksy - have fun with your friends children this weekend. 

Cleo - what a bummer that they've not sold yet. Hopefully they will do soon and then come and buy yours for the asking price (not that we want you to move away though). Why are you embarrassed by having three courses? You are feeding bubs too and you have to give him savoury food before pud, and it would be cruel to deprive a child of pudding  

Kitty -I've heard accupuncture can be really good. A friend had it before her last cycle and her fsh plummeted and she got a bfp.

Lisa - glad the EPU can scan you again next week, and save you a few pennies too. 

Julia - is it James' birthday this weekend? 

Rivka - you ok? 

JoJo - hope you're having fun up north.

Shortie/Cvru/Sarahgee/Shelley and anyone else. Hope you're ok and have a lovely bank holiday. If anyone is bored on Monday, there's a hog roast at Spencers Farm Shop (where we're buying the coffee shop) and we'll be tere with tasters......


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi - thanks for all you lovely messages. AF arrived full flow with a vengeance this morning (including an inch-long blood clot - could that be an embie?). I saved first wee of the morning and we are just off out to buy one of those clearblue tests where you can test 4 days early - I presume the HCG would remain in the wee all day - I think I read that somewhere). Not holding out much hope...


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Loui -       still hoping and   for you hun. You take care.



I have one swollen ankle   looks very wierd, another excuse to rest though!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui -   I really hope that it's not full af.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Back from our 5 days camping, had a lovely time, was very pleasantly surprised by the weather and it wasn’t too cold at night either, campsite was lovely, and johns parents seemed to have a nice time too.

Had our appt at bourn on weds and we have been given the green light to go ahead, it fits perfectly round our june holiday from the provisional dates they have given us, and its funded which is just fantastic, couldn’t believe after all the hassle we had trying to get on the list that it has been this easy since bourn have taken over.  Just gotta get the clexane and prednisolone on private prescription – anyone any idea what sort of prices I should be paying for 25mg pred and 40mg clexane?

Lisa – really pleased to hear your news, sorry for texting but couldn’t hold out till today not knowing!

Bhopes – how did it go at ISIS?  How is the tennis progressing, I would be absolutely abysmal so don’t think I’ll be challenging you to a game!  It doesn’t matter if you are not ovulating naturally for tx as the stims and trigger will sort that out as long as your other hormones are fine (FSH/LH), can’t help with the anticardiolipin thing though I’m afraid as its not one I read much about as mine was negative.

Shelley – hope I was able to help a but yesterday. We are definitely coming to your BBQ

Rachel – so sorry it didn’t work honey, I hope that you and DH are able to come up with a plan for what to do next, whatever that decision might be, as I’ve said to Shelley though – don’t forget it is a numbers game and if you think you can afford to do it emotionally and physically and financially there is no reason not to try again, esp with the shared care from ARGC to support you.

Em – so sorry to hear your appt was cancelled, how annoying, I hope it hasn’t affected your decision to go with bourn. It’s a shame they couldn’t tag you on the end of our appt as we were only there about 10mins of our 30min appt.  how were DH’s swimmers?

Kitty – how are you? Looking forward to high school musical next week?  I know my niece is a massive fan but haven’t watched it myself at all

Shortie – are you cycling long protocol this month?  If so then we will be pretty similar in dates I think

Loui – hope you are OK? I hope the clot wasn’t anything, but it doesn’t sound good, the wee should be fine to test when you are ready.  The car sounds fab by the way.

Tricksy – can make weds for meet I think, how is DH now?  Hope you got your drugs ok?  About the one embryo thing we have been told we can have two embryos as we are no longer a good prospect couple i.e two transfer no successful pregnancy so I assume the same would apply to you?

Sarahgee – Hi, I started egg share at bourn but my recipient failed to down regulate so it got cancelled. Liz has egg shared at ISIS, but if there is anything I can help with ask away.

Spangle – how are you getting on honey? Are you cycling soon, see you were referred back for the extra funding in April

Rivka – any news on references etc or is it a long process now till the next bit?  Great news that the cysts have gone the homeopathy obviously works!

Cleo – great that the house viewing went well

Sunnieflower – Hi, sorry my DH is not much of a talker about the whole fertility ting but some of the DHs are fab.


sorry no smilies, had to type this on word as i was reading the many pages i had to catch up on!!!  hope i haven't missed anything or got things confused.

xxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Evening All

Went to the docs today and he has signed me off until after my 2nd scan which is on the 2nd, so happy about that.

Loui - Hun hope its not over for you    Take care and i hope your ok   

Piepig - Glad you had a great time camping, thanks for your text hun it was really sweet of you to thinnk of me    I'm not sure how much the pred was as i got that from Czech but i think it would be cheap,  the clexane is the expensive one i think its about £3 an injection?

Cleo - Stick that ankle up hun  

Sunnieflower - Welcome to the board,  it is very nerve wracking on your first go but its all fine,  the sedation just makes you feel really really drunk,  Everyone is at different stages on this thread and theres always someone on here that can offer great advice.

Cath - Hogroast sounds scrummy, shame i'm housebound 

Tricksy - Hope you enjoy your weekend spoiling your little houseguests - how old are they ?  Have fun !!

Kitty - Hope work get a bit easier soon,  acupunture is good hun i really loved it when i was having it but it just got too expensive 

Julia - Enjoy Legoland - is it this weekend or is it James birthday this weekend?

Hi to everyone
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Hello all,

Just would to thank you for all your lovely and nice responses. 
I have my 2nd scan on Monday at 9 am, anyone else aswell?

Also can anyone tell me or send me a message with when the next meet is as we are really looking forward to that?

I will try to write next time some personal messages here, as I'm still getting used to this forum.

My DH just gave me my first Puregon injection, and i'm walking round the whole day already with a headache from reading and reading alot here on all the forums, so am taking a rest now.

We are wishing everyone a lovely bank holiday weekend!!

Kind regards Sunnieflower


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys, just a quickie as normal   

Lisa - sorry I had to cut the call short earlier hun, I was trying to strap 2 bike onto the back on my car and was struggling! ended up resorting to cable ties to make sure one of them didn't fall off!!! The girls are 10 & 13 and angels, they are so so good and I hope they had a great weekend with us....lots of spoiling planned  

Debs - glad that you had a great time camping and fantastic news that you can cycle sooner rather than later. I don't know how much the drugs are as I get my Clexane on the nhs ivf cycle   not sure why you will have to pay for yours. The predisolone is not very expensive, not sure of an exact price though. if you go to boot.co.uk you can use their online pharmacy and it will give you a price  

Cath - We might pop down on Monday, Si is asking if his chocs will be ready soon?? he reckons that its impeding his recovery    My Mum could do with a box of chocs too   

Loui - I am so so sorry that you didn't have good news this morning, I hope that it does turn around for you hun   

Cleo - I've looked at The Lion several times as I've gone past and wondered what its like, we are looking forward to the weekend, think that I'm going to be knackered by the end of it though!! 

Sunnie - please don't worry about the sedation, it really is fine, you should not remember very much at all, I don't remember anything from mine really and trust me anything you do or say can never be worse than what I've said in there! Just mention Pat Boone to Julie and I can guarentee she will laugh her socks off and know its me immediatley.....apparentley the funniest egg collection they have ever done    Egg collection dates can be moved, either a few days forward or back, depending on how you respond to the drugs. One of my previous cycles egg collection was 2 days late and on another it was bang on time, it really depends on how you react to the stimulation. We try and meet up at least once a month, just us girls and then a few times a year we all get together, partners as well. We are probably meeting up on Wednesday evening, normally about 7 locally. 

Ok I'm off, need to get the girls to bed! me not far behind    

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sunnie - the meet on Wednesday is girls only hun


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Ow dear, you should hear me DH now   woohooo i can go on my own!!

No but that's fine. Just let me know where?

Count me in


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - have to pay for mine as i don't have a diagnosed blood clotting issue and while they believe it might help as i don;t have a recognised problem (they don't recognise NKs) i have to have it private, not complaining though, am still in shock that we got the NHS funding so quickly (just hope i don;t jinx it now lol).  will have a look at boots.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - here you go hun 

CLEXANE injection 40mg/0.4ml
Box of 10 £48.43 

prednisolone tablets 5mg 
10 tablets £5.00 

from boots


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Tricksy - need 25mg prednisolone though, have had a look a boots.com and chemistdirect and have ordered!!! clexane is cheaper at boots and the pred is cheaper at chemistdirect!


----------



## Sops (May 17, 2009)

Hello,

I'm V new to this site and had a lovely message from kitty to say that there was a thread for ISIS in colchester and I hope I am in the right one.  I wondered if I was allowed to join.

I'm a first timer was meant to start LP for ICSI ivf but had a call on wednesday due to erratic AF that I need to wait to my next AF and go on the pill but going on the short protocol.  I'm started to get really excited (however nerve racking all at the same time)

I hope I am in the right part and that I'm allowed to join.

Thank you  SOPHIE xxx


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Hi Sophie,

Yes you are on the right space. Welcome!!
I am also just new to the site (2 days) and joined this Colchester forum yesterday. I'd like to say that these people on here are so welcoming and make you feel on your place.

A shame it had to been put on hold for you. But makes the wait more worthwhile. 

We are with the clinic since April last year and only started on the 24th this April this year. Due to a cyst in one of my ovaries and due to our wedding last November. But we are ready now without less stress. We are having IVF and started stimming yesterday.

I hope this forum will help you, ask as much you want to, because there is always someone to answer your questions.

Kind regards Sunnieflower


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Good morning to you all,

Rise and shineeeeeeeeee   It's lovely sunny here.

Little update from me after yesterday's terrible migraine. I already had a bit of a headache during the day and it started becoming heavier after the evening injection of Puregon. I couldn't bear the light and couldnt even lay down as my head was about to explode, felt really awfull, DH called the clinic emergency, cuz he didint know anymore what to do, after giving me 2 nurofens first en after 2 hours a paracetamol. Nurse was not sure if this was a side effect from the Puregon.
Managed to get walking like a zombie, eyes closed, hand in hand with my DH upstairs to bed. And woke up this morning without the headache, woohooo. Feeling fine now.

Loui - Hope you are ok   

Tricksy - Have fun this weekend , and will mention the name later on to Julie     

Piepig- Hi there, hope you are doing ok. And thank you for the welcome.

Cleo - Hows you're ancle?

Lisa - Thank you for you welcome. So good news for you then?

Cath - Ow thats sounds yummy, have to check it out. How are you doing?

Kitty - Hi there, hope you are doing ok today.

Julia - Have fun at Legoland.

Further a hello to Shelley, Em, Bhopes, Shortie, Sarahgee, Spangle and anyone i have missed.

Lots of love Sunnieflower xxx


----------



## Sops (May 17, 2009)

Hi Sunnieflower,

Thank you for your kind message.

Glad you're migraine has gone, sounds horrific.  How exciting that you have started, fingers crossed for you.  I'm ok with the delay really, I dont have to think or worry about anything till mid June so I can relax for next few weeks before it's all systems go.

PS - I don't know all the lingo yet, but I've learnt AF, SP, LP, ET I will get there.

xx Sops


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sops - welcome to the thread. Lovely to see another newbie.

If you're finding it tough getting to grips with all the abbreviations (it takes a while but soon you'll find yourself using them the whole time (I've had a few raised eyebrows when I've referred to hubby as dh in e-mails  ) This link should give you everything you need to know on the abbreviations.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0

Sunnie - the drugs can make headaches/migraines a bit more frequent. Glad yours cleared up eventually. Are you drinking lots of water?

Tricksy - dh's chocs are ready whenever you want them - completely forgot to let you know when I'd done them. Need to put more water in it next time  . I should have enough for your mum by Monday or Tuesday. Let me know if you're passing otherwise I'll drop them off on the way to Tesco.

Hope you're all enjoying the weekend. Just been making blinis for the family tomorrow. Nearly did 10 times the recipe as it said only does 15. Glad I didn't - double has done over 200  Anyone like blinis?


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome sunnieflower and sops - you are in the right place for plenty of good advice and support - this thread has been my saviour before, after and during tx - wishing you both every success   


Lisa - hope you are ok hun and resting up xx

Debs - welcome home, hope you had a fab time, thanks for asking about dh's swimmers, no change there, still need icsi   all though on a funny note, i went in with dh to assist in the collection, and just had to turn the dvd on out of curiosity - well, it shocked me    went straight into  you know what, with out any story line or anything! i must be very niave to have expected anything else, turned it straight off    when were you there on monday?

Tricksy - how is dh now? have a fab weekend xx

Cleo - what happened to your ankle??

Loui - thinking of you  

 to everyone else - sorry its short and sweet but ds and i have a night without dh and are going to try and catch up on some tv together - got him home for a week now, in between his social outings!!! mind you he has been told to do 3hours of science revision everyday, even though he done brilliantly in his mocks  

Hope to be back on tommoz
Love to all
Emms


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cath - whats a blini


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hey ladies,

how ru all??hope u all got to enjoy the lovely day todayi was stuck indoors alday and what a day i had today omg .....well im aching all over it was sooooo busy today but people with really thick hair wanting it blow dryed straight so my shoulders hands and my poor feet are killing,i just had a bath thinking it would help but no way has it im killing.thanks for the links and advice on the councilling,went to the doctors but they were no help at all they are doing a referral but will take a month so im going to look around myself.we have got in contact with the zen clinic and we are going to have some acupuncture greg had a long chat with the guy that does it and he treats infertility but i reckon its going to be exspensive      had a good day at work yesterday but today not so good im so up and down at the moment       but doesnt help that there are 4 girls pregnant at work makes things very hard some days.       
well gregs mum and dad are down so we will be spending lots of time with them over the next couple of days really hope its hot tomorrow got loads going on next week seeing u guys wednesday thursday going to the suffolk show  then to clarice house having a spray tan and my nails painted friday work then saturday my cousins wedding so that should take my mind of things,but just to worn u all i may be teary on wednesday so sorry but thats whay i have been like.well enough of me. yawn yawn....

sunniflower and sops welcome to u both we are a very friendly bunch and all very good friends ur both very welcome to any meet ups we have.xx

tricksy,hunny sorry i couldnt stop long today but it has been crazy thanks for the big hug that was well needed,hope u and si have had a nice time with the girls looking forward to seeing u wednsday.xxx

hi to everyone sorry for the lack of personals but i so tied lots of love to u all.xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Angel10 said:


> Cath - whats a blini


You would hate them...they are horrid....really really nasty....don't even ask  Cath I luuurrrvvve blini's   hhmm sour cream and chive dip and some smoked salmon  

Hi everyone, we have had a great day but I am knackered  I took the girls riding this morning (borrowed a pony from my friend) and they loved it, it was not plain sailing of course but the end result was a couple of very happy girls so thats the main thing. We went into town this afternoon and it is L's 14th birthday next weekend so we took her to get her ears pierced, with her parents permission of course  Si then took went to Game to look for a game for himself and I nipped into Oasis to look for some shoes.....We met back up and Si had bought G 2 games for her ds and L a Wii game and I had bought L a new top and a bracelet to match  oopps spoilt kids   We are hoping to take them to the zoo tomorrow, the forecast looks good so it should be a lovely day.

Shelley - sorry I bothered you today hun, couldn't walk past the door without nipping in for a quick hug  

Cleo - how is your ankle hun?? hope you're having a good weekend

Sunnie - glad that your headache has gone now. I don't find the Puregon effects me its the Buserelin that gives me the headaches and restless nights. Good luck for your scan on Monday

Sops - everyone is welcome on here hun, we are a very friendly bunch and one of us can normally answer any questions you have, or if we don't we always know where you can find it  Fire away with any questions 

Em - Enjoy your evening with ds hun 

Cath - oohh I will have to catch up with you soon for the chocs, shall we meet up after Tuesday? Or if you are coming on Wednesday night shall I grab them then?? I think that Simon will survive until then...............just 

Debs - glad that you got your drugs ordered 

Well I don't think that i need the AF dance.....I came on this morning wooohooo......well I thought I had  Rang Fiona straight away and booked a baseline scan for tomorrow morning (cocks up going to the zoo early but never mind, we'll just have a lazy morning!) went to the loo this afternoon and there is hardly anything there  no idea whats happening there, oh well we will see. I got my steriods this morning (£4 for 5 weeks supply )and can get the rest of my drugs tomorrow when I go for my scan. Feel a bit strange really. When we were in town today I kept looking at the pushchairs and seeing people with their babies and thinking that that could be us this time next year  

Ok I'm off for now, catch up properly sometime soon 

Lots of love

Tricksy xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Ohhh wat a lovely weekend    

I'm hoping i can come on Wednesday night but as i'm signed off work i don't want to get caught out plus i'm not feeling very well so i'll play it by ear i think.  I am at home all week if anyone's at a loose end this week and fancys a cuppa and chat.


Tricksy - Sounds like your having a great time with the kids and spoiling them    Have fun at the zoo and good luck at your scan  

Shelley -     sorry your feeling down hun   its so hard you've got a nice busy week with some lovely pampering there    Would you consider going back for the reflexology again?

Sops -   and welcome to the thread, of course your allowed to join everyone is welcome  

Sunnie - Glad your headache's  gone sounds a real bad one,  i think the drugs can have these side-effects on us hopefully that will be a one off and it will all be plain sailing from now on  

Cath - I'd like to try a blini (hint....hint....  i see them on "Come dine with me" and wondered what they are.

Emms - You made me giggle with going in with DH to give him a hand (so to speak     )  Have a lovely time with DS Is it this week you have your appointment?

Loui - Hope your ok hun        

 to everyone else
Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just a quickie....Remember Sooty she had a positive cycle at Isis and is just about to start her Maternity leave. She still reads on here all the time but her internet will not let her post for some reason. We still chat on ** and she would like to come on Wednesday eve too, think that she has met some guys before but not all of us. I won't be there until about 7.20 as I've got Pilates but if you are all hungry just order me my normal  

Just about to jump in the shower before I go and have my scan done, have a great day everyone

Lots of Love 

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa -   

Tricksy -hope your scan went ok today


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - I'm sure I'll have some blinis left over, so will bring them with the chocs. Hope the scan went well and you have a good day at the zoo.

Lisa - I'll try to pop over at some point. I know I've two nightshifts this week and no choc so once I remember when everything is I'll give you a call.

Em -    sounds interesting in there. Sorry to hear you'll still need ICSI.

Blinis are savoury pancakes made with yeast (nothing like the slimy things they did ont he apprentice) and go really well with smoked salmon or dips. 

Sooty - if you're reading, will be lovely to meet you. I can't believe you're going on maternity leave already. Where has the time gone?

Shelley - a good pamper sounds an excellent idea. 

Best crack on. Still a bit of prep for the family get together and my sis, who promised faithfully she'd be here at 11.30 didn't even leave home till 10.50   and then wondered why traffic is bad on the M25 on a sunny day bank holiday weekend   Thankfully sil came yesterday and is a star.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

What a gorgeous day! I'm sitting in the garden sunning myself. Bliss.

Tricksy - hope the scan went fine today. Enjoy the zoo, the girls must be in 7th heaven with you guys spoiling them so.

Em - I loved your shock story   have fun with DS, well done on his mock exam.

Cathie - hope tomorrow's event goes well, sorry we can't come. We haven't made blini for ages they are lovely and wicked , enjoy   Talking about choc orders, are you still ok for the bits and pieces for next month? This would also give us an excuse to catch up!  

Sunnyflower - sorry you had a migraine, I remember d/regging also gave me headaches, glad you are better now

Sops - welcome to the thread and good luck with your cycle.

Lisa - glad you were signed off, I think you'll feel more relaxed that way. Are you not feeling well you said? Hope you get better soon. 

Debs - glad you had a good time camping and that tx fits so well with your holiday plans, this is coming round v soon  

Shelley - sorry you had such a tiring time at work (I'm glad I always ask for natural hair style coz my hair is v thick so would be a nightmare for you guys to blow dry  ), enjoy all the pampering next week.

Loui - thinking about you    .

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. For the last few days we had some friends staying over and we went with them to Flushed + Trial by Jury on Thursday which was fab and lots of laughts. 

Yesterday morning after they left I had my piano delievered!! Lifelong dream accomplished   (been learning for the last couple of years but on a digital piano). It's so beautiful and the sound is gorgeous, I'm a v lucky girl. Then in the afternoon we went for a walk with other friends and then dinner at their place which was v nice.

We haven't heard anything yet about how our adoption references are going, I e-mailed the SW on Friday to check and DH called her, she said she got the e-mail but not read it yet... I'm just trying to ignore the situation as much as possible because it looks like we're in for an extremely long wait with each stage. However we realise that adoption is our only way to have a family so we just have to go along with how it is and hope taht our children are somewhere out there in the future.

Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Afternoon all!  What a lovely day.  I'm having to stay indoors today though and avoid the sunshine as my PLE flared up on my feet on friday and is only just starting to go down    Still nevermind, there is plenty of housework to be getting on with.  Went to a lovely cocktail party last night and had far too many Woowoos and margaritas....still don't feel to hungover though.  Totally different approach to tx this time round, last two times I gave up alcohol about 3 months before, this time I figure I may as well enjoy the drinking while I can and will only be giving up around transfer time.

Lisa - what a shame you feel you can't come to the meet next week, it would be lovely to see you.  My boss always says that even if we are off sick he doesn't expect us to remain cooped up indoors, as long as we have a genuine reason to be off and are not doing something that contradicts that.

Rivka - it must be annoying that the whole adoption process is so slow and that you have no idea how long it will take or how well things are progressing.  Having the piano must be cool, esp as its a lifelong dream.  sounds like you've had a lovely last few days.  I am still a bit shocked I think at how quickly tx has come round, fully expected it to be delayed until after next AF, but am definitely not complaining.

Cath - have a great family get together and enjoy all those blinis!  

Tricksy - hope the scan went well, I didn't realise that they scanned on sundays!  Fishcakes on weds then!    I have to admit that I can't wait to start looking at pushchairs etc again, although as John pointed out to me the other day I've already decided which one I want  

Shelley - sounds like you had a manic day at work, my hairdresser always comments on how thick my hair is - you'd think she's be used to it by now, I have been going to her for about 6 years!  Hope that you find a counsellor who can help, and that the acupuncture helps as well.  Look forward to seeing you on weds and giving you a super big hug cos its sounds like you need it!

Em - its a shame that DHs sperm hasn't improved, I was there on weds not monday.  DH has commented on the material they provide at bourn before and now takes his own stuff in!  Hope you've had a nice time with DS.

Sunnie - hope the migraine has gone now, I found that drinking plenty during treatment prevented most of the headaches.

Sops - Hi, it is really nerve wracking the build up to starting first treatment, but i'm sure you'll be fine and will be shocked at how easily you get on with it.  

Love to everyone else, off to clean the bathroom

xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

what a fab weekend!!!        Been to mum and dads, my brother and his wife were there too. we had a bbq and i watched everyone get drunk!
Thanks for asking about my one fat ankle        think it was just the heat that had made it swell up, gone down now.

Tricksy - hope the scan went well hun. Did you have fun at the zoo? we took my nephews there, its such a great place, but i did think expensive!! just found out we are having our nephews over night in a few weeks, 2 boys aged 7 and 9...a real handful!! But i love them to bits, anyway DH will do all the hard stuff. I met sooty at Louies i think?? Will be good to see her.

Shelley - oh hun, sounds like you've been busy. The accupuncturist yu are going to, is it Mr monk?? I went to see him and his wife, think Em and tricksy  did too. They were expensive but i liked them. Hope you got the text i sent regarding the councillor my friend saw?? Take care hunny bunny and see you wed.

Lisa - i'm off this week so could be free to call over too, i'll let you know. Hope you feel better soon. rest up.

Rivka - a piano, how lovely hun! I'd love to be able to play.

Piepig - what is PLE Anyway     for that as its doesn't sound like anything good.   Your cocktail party sounds good, woowoos are lovely!!

Cath  - hope your get together went well! The blinis sound great.

Sophie - welcome to the thread hun. I was on SP for 2 cycles, bith got me BFP!!!! wishing you loads of luck.

Sunny - will be nice to meet you wed, have you been sent where we're meeting??

Right, i know i've missed some of ya but i'm starving!!! There is nothing in though so not sure what i'll eat.

Love to all
Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi guys, we didn't get to the zoo today   but we are going for sure in the morning    I went for my scan at 10.30 this morning and didn't leave there until 12.30   They were really busy today with an egg collection, transfers and IUI's. The lady who had egg collection was not really very well, she felt feint a few times and was sicky so it held everything up. This of course meant that we couldnt get to the zoo early, by the time we would of got there it would of been at least 1o'c, too late really so we chilled today, watched Cheaper by the Dozen and made flap jacks, we are now watching Cheaper by the Dozen II    we will got first thing tomorrow. We think that the girls are enjoying themselves. 

I now have all of my drugs, due to have my first jab in an hour. I've been quite tearful today, poor Fiona was greated by my bursting into tears at my scan   I still feel quite tearful, i think that reality has hit in today. I feel like I'm apologising for lack of personals all the time at the moment. I will do some more soon!!! 

Have a wonderful weekend everyone, this weather is fantastic 

Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Sunnieflower and Sophie,

Welcome to our thread. We are all amazing girls on here   and as you say, there is always someone who has been through something similar and is able to offer advice. Having IVF is such a scary prospect so having some friends on here who know what you are going through certainly helps. Welcome to you both.

Louie, I was so sorry to read your post, I really thought it would be different for you this time.   Your new car sounds lovely. Hope you and DH are okay, sending you both big hugs.

Tricksy, just seen a gorgeous pic of you and hubby on ******** - you scrub up well hun  

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. It was James' party yesterday, followed by a night out with some new friends (mums from the school - hopefully they will still be my friend in the future as I did get VERY drunk!) and then James' birthday today and a trip to Frinton followed by tea at the pub. I have been eating crap for days now and must stop - MAKE ME STOP!!

Hopefully see you all on Wednesday xxx

not read your posts yet so gonna catch up now ....


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

cleo31 said:


> Piepig - what is PLE


its polymorphic light eruption, its like an allergic reaction to sunlight and causes itchy painful rashes (different to prickly heat rash), I've had it for as long as I can remember but some years its worse than others and so far it looks like this might be a bad year.

Tricksy - great news that all went well on the scan and you are good to go. Shame about the zoo, but at least you can go tomorrow.

Little Mo - sounds like you've had a fab weekend!


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Goodmorning, ermmm evening already  

Not long ago woke up here.
Was awake this morning at six, and getting ready for the bootsale, selling.
Also funny i had my first buselerine injection at 8 am in the car on the bootsale  .

As we only had just crappy things to sell, didnt got much at the end. But had a beautiful day and.... gorgeous weather.
And told my DH to use the sun cream, and who forgot to use it? Yes me  , lovely burned on my back now, ouch!

We just about to eat, lasagne with chips, and we are ready for tomorrows appointment at 9 am for the scan and first bloodtest.
Still only have slight headaches, but managing.

We are not sure yet what we upto tomomorrow, but will be good as long the weather will be nice.


Cath - if you have any blinis left, they sound nice to me. Indeed i should drink a bit more water, I certainly will do that. Hope you had a nice time with the familly get together.

Angel - thank you for your welcome. And yes we are very happy to have found this site and forum. Glad not to be feeling alone on the tx. Hope you had a nice night with your ds.

The Wilsons - hello there, you too thank you for the welcome. So sounds like your a hairdresser then. yes that must be an aching all over job. I've read that you were up and down yesterday and can understand that makes it ven harder to see others pregnant. Really hope you are doing ok now   . and good to know you might be teary, as I will bring lots of tissues then.

Tricksy - I did read that even when it was sooooo small, that about blinis with sour cream and chives and smoked salmon mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
Good to hear you had a nice day out with the kids. and there were certainly spoiled, thats what i would do aswell. Hope you will enjoy the zoo tomorrow. And ermm I think i havent read that about that lady who felt faint etc. sorry still worried here  
Good luck with the jabbing. And keep the tissues around you.

Lisa - Are you feeling a bit down then?    If you live nearby, then i would certainly drop by for a chat and coffee. Hope you are feeling better soon. It was indeed the worst migraine i've ever experienced. I hope it won't happen again, (touching my head) as in touch wood  

Rifka - A gorgeous day it was indeed. Did you ended up burnt, or did you take care of yourself better than i did today?  
Brilliant to hear your lifelong dream is fulfilled with the piano. Enjoy it!
How good from you to stay positive with your thought about accepting your further life. I'm well impressed. And good luck to you with the adopting. If my DH wanted adopting I would have done it anyway years ago. And yes there will be children for you waiting somewhere to join your family.   

Piepig -     you made me laugh there with your woowoos and margaritias! Good to hear no hangover   
Well you did miss out on a lovely hot day, but am sure there will be more coming for you to enjoy!! Hope you enjoy the rest of the bankhols. And thx for explaining the PLE, sounds not that great.

Cleo - Good to hear you had a good day with a nice bbq with your family, and.... were they very drunk?   
Have a lovely day tomorrow. And btw. No i havent yet received a message where i have to be on wednesday, so do hope to hear that soon.

Little Mo - thank you for your welcome. Sounds like you had the most brilliant day! And about the crappy food   You should see what we eat here  

Sophie - Hope you are ok there

Loui - Hope you are doing ok.     Thinking of you!!


Sending my love to all the others I have forgotten.

Right back to watching Britains Talent show.

With love Sunnieflower xx


----------



## Sunnieflower (May 21, 2009)

Oops nearly forgot,

Incase Cleo won't read my message to her. Can anyone let me know on time where i need to be on wednesday plaese. Thank you.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

PM'd you


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I did my first injections earlier this evening and what a difference from last time 

The Clexane is now in a totally different type of syringe, NO bure on the end of the needle and it didn't sting  Its strange its still prefilled but after you have injected a cover comes down over the needle, its really weird. I'll show you on Wednesday night as I'll have to do my jabs in the pub!!! The gonal f was fine as well, also prefilled, really easy to do. Did not feel the jab at all......long may it continue  I've also started my steroids. So for this cycle I am now on....

*am*
Buserelin
Zita Wests Vitafem
Vital DHA
Asprin

*pm*
Dexamethazone 1mg
Vital DHA
Clexane 20mg
Gonal F 450iu

I'm sure that I'm forgetting something but I have no idea what it is  I've checked and double checked my schedule (which Fiona very kindly dropped round this afternoon as I didn't have one) and I can't see what it is!

One question though, where do you inject your Gonal f?? I did it in my thigh, Clexane in my stomach and tomorrow morning will do the Buserelin in my thigh as well. Is that right??

Ok nipping off again, gagging for a cuppa....plus I need to google woohoo's I got hammered slightly squiffy on them at my friends hen do last year and lurved them 

Lots of Love

xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - I injected the gonal F in my tummy.  sounds like you are all sorted and have your timetable set up!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

PiePig said:


> Tricksy - I injected the gonal F in my tummy.


bugger, I'll ring Isis in the morning. I did have a sheet they gave us when we went about a month ago but I've lost it :O(


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it doesn't matter though and you can inject in either tummy or thigh......


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

I started injecting gonal-f into my tummy but then when I had to start injecting the one to stop me accidentally ovulating I had to do that in my stomach so changed the gonal-f to my thigh and think I preferred it there. The clexane syringes are cool aren't they. It's to stop people sticking the needle in themselves after they've given the jab


----------



## Sops (May 17, 2009)

Hi all
Thank you for the lovely messages.
Sorry for the delay, I had a panic because I didn't know how to reply then I realised that I had to login first (I will get used to this eventually)  Right, here goes to replying to you all (so sorry if I miss anyone out) ....

Sunnieflower-thank you so much for a lovely welcome message! Hows the stimming going??

CathB - Hello, and thank you for the link for the abbreviations (saved on favourites now you're a star!!) How were the blinis

Angel10 - Hello and thank you for the positive thoughts ( ) Hope my positive thoughts little man worked!!

TheWilsons - Hello thank you for the kind message and chin up sweet, it is hard when you see pregnant women EVVVERRRY day!!!

Tricksy - Hello and thank you for the message, I tend to waffle loads so I'm sure in time I will have a ZILLION questions!! Hope you are less tearful now and if you are still feeling tearful that you are relaxing in your jim jams and slippers or trackies thats when I feel my best to have lots of tears  

Lisa - Hello to you too!! Thank you for the wave!!

Rivka - Thank you for the hello and a big good luck with the adoption process, I was fostered when I was 13 and I'm forever grateful for that chance in life and to give a child an opportunity to be loved is the best thing in the world so really good luck.  I hope when I'm older I can have a house full of kids either through IVF, adoption, fostering etc

Piepig - hello thank you for the good luck, its a mixture of excitement and nerves can't wait. PS - I love your username, how did piepig come about??

Cleo - Hello, thank you for your kind words, I assume that SP are less daunting than LP cos you miss some drugs out am I right congrats on your BFP!!!! (I had to look that one up but got it now big fat positive) phew this lingo is hard work!! 


LittleMo - thank you for your kind words as well, its great to see so many people going through the same thing (ok - I don't mean great as in woop woop but more great that its not me and me only - if that makes sense?)

Well, I feel a bit like hhhmm until I start my next AF I can't share any of my experiences but I brought my DH The Baby Steps book as he is feeling a bit helpless and he is finding the book hilarious,  my DH says that the bloke writing it is an australian version of him so glad they have something in common.  Had my 11 week old nephew over today for a cuppa (well not him he was asleep but my sis and bro in law) and it makes me even more excited about getting started!!! xxx hope you have all had a lovely weekend.  It's our 3yr wedding anniversary tomorrow but we celebrated it today as its jobs round the house day tomorrow and we went to the swan in chappel and it was lovely and I'm still full up!!! 
xxxxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home........................... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=195742.new#new


----------

